# Down with Black Lives Matter!  ALL Lives Matter!



## Jackson (Sep 15, 2017)

Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?

Maybe if the cameras didn't follow the extremists, we'd find there isn't a major race problem...


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 15, 2017)

Note that nobody rallied behind "all lives matter" until black people dared to say that their lives matter.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 15, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Note that nobody rallied behind "all lives matter" until black people dared to say that their lives matter.


That's right.  It was an answer to Black Lives Matter.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 15, 2017)

Jackson said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Note that nobody rallied behind "all lives matter" until black people dared to say that their lives matter.
> ...


Correct.  "All lives matter" was created for the purpose of saying "fuck you and your lives, black people."


----------



## Jackson (Sep 15, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


I don't take the meaning like that.  If that was the case, the saying would be "Black Lives Don't Matter"  or "White Lives Matter."  "All Lives matter means white, black, Hispanic, Asians...all of us!"


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 15, 2017)

Jackson said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Of course all lives matter.  But you would never have said that on your own.  You only said it in response to shout down black people for daring to say that their lives matter.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 15, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Of course all lives matter. But you would never have said that on your own. You only said it in response to shout down black people for daring to say that their lives matter.



Right......and  just  what  do you think would happen if a bunch of white people gathered at city hall to say "White Lives Matter?"  Of course in that case, the assumption would be that minority lives don't  and they would be attacked viciously.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 15, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Oh really, that is so irrelevant.  What do you mean you agree with "All Lives Matter?"  Thought bigotted blacks were against that?  Sometimes people really search for something to be pissed about.  As you agree...OF COURSE All Lives Matter!


----------



## Jackson (Sep 15, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Of course all lives matter. But you would never have said that on your own. You only said it in response to shout down black people for daring to say that their lives matter.
> ...


That's the truth!


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 15, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Of course all lives matter. But you would never have said that on your own. You only said it in response to shout down black people for daring to say that their lives matter.
> ...


If unarmed white people were being killed all over the place for no reason by the police, I suspect that "white lives matter" would gather a lot of support.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 15, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


If they tried to run over police and ran away resisting arrest, I would not raise my little finger for them!  Tough shit!


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 15, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Note that nobody rallied behind "all lives matter" until black people dared to say that their lives matter.


That's bullshit.

Black Lives Matter essentially was a media centered creation that was used to as a critical theory creation to distract the population from a very real proplem, namely the militarization of the police.

Long before the BLM movement, folks on the progressive left, AND the liberatarian right were all protesting the increasing abusive powers that have been giving to police, and the way departments have been acting since 9/11.

The fact that you are either ignoring this, or are unaware of this probably has more to do with you lapping up and sucking on the corporate media tit, and the fact that you are uninformed.  

Those of us who have been following "COP BLOCK" sites have know for years, I mean YEARS before BLM was ever a things about the men, women AND TEENS, the folks with downs syndrome, the family pets, and the list goes on, of peoples property that has been unfairly seized and never given back, but you only care about your sissy divisive crusade, because you are fine being a useful idiot.


----------



## BlackFlag (Sep 15, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Note that nobody rallied behind "all lives matter" until black people dared to say that their lives matter.
> ...


^ dumb inbred had to copy and paste a response because his brain doesn't work


----------



## Jackson (Sep 15, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Note that nobody rallied behind "all lives matter" until black people dared to say that their lives matter.
> ...


I disagree with you.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Sep 16, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Note that nobody rallied behind "all lives matter" until black people dared to say that their lives matter.



Well, someone had to put those Black supremacists in check.


----------



## Reasonable (Sep 16, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> 
> Maybe if the cameras didn't follow the extremists, we'd find there isn't a major race problem...


Are people of your color being gunned down in the streets by cops? 
St Louis cop just found innocent for cold blooded murder. Happens all the time. 
Wake the fuck up.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 16, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> ...



Maybe if you learned our laws, you'd understand why the cop was found not guilty.  More white people die at the hands of police than black, and since blacks  are the leaders of violent crime  in  this country, it demonstrates  that police are not targeting  people  based  on race.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 16, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> If unarmed white people were being killed all over the place for no reason by the police, I suspect that "white lives matter" would gather a lot of support.



The problem with your response is that police are not killing anybody for no reason.  The few that  do get charged and some imprisoned.  All so-called victims of police shootings have  one  thing in common, and that is they didn't  listen to  the  orders of the police.  

The problem is not the police, the problem is  some  blacks feel  they don't  have to listen to  authority.   Being raised with no  father figure around allows them to feel that they are the only authority in their lives.  I hear  it all the time  on my police scanner.  90% of  our police calls are for kids--particularly young teen males.  Many of the times, it's the mother that calls the cops because she can't handle them once they reach that age.  It got so to the point our city created a law that any more than three calls a year to the police will result with the home  owner being billed  for every additional call.  Our police don't  have time to be surrogate fathers for black children.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Sep 16, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Why didn't blacks scream all lives matter instead of that their lives only matter?

So according to them and you the lives of Native Americans, Hispanics\Latinos and Asians matter less just like white lives and only black lives matter...


----------



## Tilly (Sep 16, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


More white people than black people are killed by cops.  But there was no WLM.


----------



## Kosh (Sep 16, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Notice how the far left changes the meaning to fit their debunked religious narratives.

I bet this one still believes in "Hands up, Don't shoot".

Then again they believe the Russian created the Hurricanes to make Trump look good!


----------



## iceberg (Sep 16, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> 
> Maybe if the cameras didn't follow the extremists, we'd find there isn't a major race problem...


Don't make idiots famous.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 16, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


The stupidity is strong in this one.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 16, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> If unarmed white people were being killed all over the place for no reason by the police, I suspect that "white lives matter" would gather a lot of support.



If you have mind, it has been terribly wasted, racist moron.  Police kill twice as many unarmed white people as unarmed black people.


----------



## Dim Bulb (Sep 16, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> 
> Maybe if the cameras didn't follow the extremists, we'd find there isn't a major race problem...


I agree of course that all lives matter.   It the black lives matter movement was started because of the experience of blacks in the US.  It is a different experience than most white people, it just is.   I have seen it myself.  So they are entitled to their movement just as whites are entitled to their movements.  Freedom of speech.  And those who complain about both also have freedom of speech.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 16, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


There is something to be said for the situations one puts themselves into where their lives become jeopardized.


----------



## Dim Bulb (Sep 16, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Yup. I always tell my kids, nothing good ever happens after one o clock in the morning.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 16, 2017)

Blacks don't realize that liberals really don't care about them.



 
This is why they pretend to care.


----------



## Fiero425 (Sep 16, 2017)

Dim Bulb said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



I used to say that for the most part, but when I was younger going out to the clubs, I'd have to beg to differ! That's the case for most people who have little to no self-control! I wasn't much of a drinker and tried my best to be careful, but there were times things didn't start "jammin'" until well after midnight! Going to breakfast with a group at 5 AM was the norm and I survived somehow!


----------



## Fiero425 (Sep 16, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Blacks don't realize that liberals really don't care about them.
> View attachment 149485
> This is why they pretend to care.



What should Black people do; go support bigots on the "right" who have no shame in their feelings concerning minorities?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 16, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> 
> Maybe if the cameras didn't follow the extremists, we'd find there isn't a major race problem...


People who say _"all lives matter"_, say that because they are so racist, they can't bear to utter the words,_ "black lives matter".
_
The mere fact you get pissed off because African-Americans have the gall to say their lives matter, proves you're a racist.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 16, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> ...


You are SO wrong!   Listen to the words,  Black Lives Matter is not inclusive.  It is putting one section of the population superior over another.  All Lives Matter includes blacks, whites, Spanish...everyone.  You cannot make up meanings to words or phrases.


----------



## MrShangles (Sep 16, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Not if all the police were found innocent by a jury, maybe it was the person getting shot at fault. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 16, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Note that nobody rallied behind "all lives matter" until black people dared to say that their lives matter.


Blacks are protesting the lack of action or concern when a black person is killed

They are saying Black lives matter...TOO


----------



## Jackson (Sep 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Note that nobody rallied behind "all lives matter" until black people dared to say that their lives matter.
> ...


But thast is not their phrase...just BLM...and that is a given, "at the exclusion of others."


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 16, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Blacks don't realize that liberals really don't care about them.
> View attachment 149485
> This is why they pretend to care.



I so rarely see good cartoons in the mainstream media.  Anything with truth doesn't have much chance of being published.


----------



## Tilly (Sep 16, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Note that nobody rallied behind "all lives matter" until black people dared to say that their lives matter.
> ...


Then where is the 'TOO'?


----------



## Desperado (Sep 16, 2017)

Just another terrorist group


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 16, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Copy and pasted from where?  I'll wait.  Find for me where I copy and pasted my original work from.  Go on, put up or shut up.  

Actually, this post I'm kind of ashamed of.  There are so many editorial mistake in it because I didn't have time to proof read it.  It is atrocious.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 16, 2017)

Jackson said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




Doesn't matter whether you agree with the truth or not, it is still the truth, plain as day.

Cop Block founded in 2010, and is a thorn in the establishment's side.  Hardly a word about it in Wiki and presented in a negative light by the establishment.

Cop Block - Wikipedia

Then, to take the wind out of it's sails and make the issue one of race, BLM is founded in 2013 doing pretty much the EXACT SAME THINGS.

Black Lives Matter - Wikipedia

Wow, would you look at the media coverage and extensive write up in wiki?  Do you think the establishment has an agenda?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 16, 2017)

Jackson said:


> You are SO wrong!   Listen to the words,  Black Lives Matter is not inclusive.  It is putting one section of the population superior over another.  All Lives Matter includes blacks, whites, Spanish...everyone.  You cannot make up meanings to words or phrases.


Wrong! The phrase _"all lives matter"_, is a deliberate attempt to water down the Black Lives Matter movement, which is bringing attention to the fact that an unconscionable number of people of color are killed by racist cops and the corrupt judicial system that does not hold these cops accountable.

It's a bullshit way to frame the debate into something that it isn't, in order to avoid having to address the problem.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 16, 2017)

Fiero425 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks don't realize that liberals really don't care about them.
> ...


What has conservatives done against minorities?


----------



## Fiero425 (Sep 16, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...



Seek professional help babe! You're delusional!


----------



## jasonnfree (Sep 16, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> ...



No, but plenty of white folks get beaten up, or worse, when they venture too far into "black owned areas".


----------



## Fiero425 (Sep 16, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Black owned? What a joke! Society push minorities into small, crowded areas to make themselves feel safe, then b!tch about it when some WHITE guy ventures through and gets hurt! These people just can't win!


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 17, 2017)

Fiero425 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Fiero425 said:
> ...


Just what I expected, nothing.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 17, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> [
> Correct.  "All lives matter" was created for the purpose of saying "fuck you and your lives, black people."



Even considering that you posted that, it is incredibly stupid.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 17, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




Oh, so more black people are killed by the police every year than white people?

Is that what the ANTIFA terrorists are claiming?


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Does Black Lives Matter protest each time one of their fellow negroes kills one of them? If not, they need to rename it to "Black Lives Matter, but Only When the Killer is White." BLMOWKW.

I say give them what they want. Pull cops out of negrohoods and let them kill each other.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 17, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> What has conservatives done against minorities?


Join the KKK.  Incarcerate them at a greater rate.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Does Black Lives Matter protest each time one of their fellow negroes kills one of them? If not, they need to rename it to "Black Lives Matter, but Only When the Killer is White." BLMOWKW.
> 
> I say give them what they want. Pull cops out of negrohoods and let them kill each other.


You'd rather do that than holding cops accountable for murder?


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 17, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > What has conservatives done against minorities?
> ...


Thanks for proving my point. You got nothing.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Does Black Lives Matter protest each time one of their fellow negroes kills one of them? If not, they need to rename it to "Black Lives Matter, but Only When the Killer is White." BLMOWKW.
> ...


Holdings cops accountable for murder is not what BLM wants. They want impunity when they act violently against whites.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 17, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Thanks for proving my point. You got nothing.


You calling the KKK and white supremacy nothing, proves my point.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Holdings cops accountable for murder is not what BLM wants. They want impunity when they act violently against whites.


BLM is fighting for equality, not supremacy.

They want this shit to stop.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2017)

Jackson said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Note that nobody rallied behind "all lives matter" until black people dared to say that their lives matter.
> ...


It should have been a precursor to BLM so you wouldnt have to cry about it.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2017)

Tilly said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


There are more white criminals than Black ones and we know the cops arent killing white people because they are white.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2017)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Because we were focusing on ourselves since we are the ones that get shot for being Black.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Sep 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



_*"In fact, as of July 9, whites were 54 percent of the 440 police shooting victims this year whose race was known, blacks were 28 percent and Hispanics were 18 percent, according to The Washington Post’s ongoing database of fatal police shootings. Those ratios are similar to last year’s tally, in which whites made up 50 percent of the 987 fatal police shootings, and blacks, 26 percent. (The vast majority of those police homicide victims were armed or otherwise threatening the officer.) But Butterfield could be forgiven his error, given the virtually exclusive media focus on black victims of police officers."*_

Opinion | Police shootings and race


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 17, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...




First of all thats a major distortion, although portrayed that way by the news media for purposes of creating insurrection inside the United States,  Black people were NOT being killed all over the place for no reason.  Based on the numbers of Cops and interactions every day, its still extremely rare... and not representative of what cops do every day.  Black people were killed by cops and so were people of other colors as well.  When it happens its bad and when the cops are in the wrong, its even worse and it should be dealt with but not in a way that turns half the country against the other half because of a few cases that are a small fraction of 1% of police / civilian interactions


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...


This supports my point. I thought you disagreed with my point?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2017)

Yarddog said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Here is the problem though. We know the cops arent killing whites because they are white. We have the admission of some former cops that they are killing Blacks due to racism.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 17, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> 
> Maybe if the cameras didn't follow the extremists, we'd find there isn't a major race problem...



The phrase means black lives matter _too_ - not _only_ black lives matter.

I don't know why you guys have such a hard time with that.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> 
> Maybe if the cameras didn't follow the extremists, we'd find there isn't a major race problem...


Well for a while with all the televised assassinations of unarmed black men  it seemed Black lives didn't matter. Some one had to grab White society by the collar and tell y'all  Black lives matter too...I'm not sorry if that offends you.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> ...


If Black lives matter at all its an affront to most racists sensibilities. Thats why it seems like they cant get it.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Holdings cops accountable for murder is not what BLM wants. They want impunity when they act violently against whites.
> ...


Exactly what shit, that is supposedly visible in that video, does BLM supposedly want to stop?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


You could find out their mission  statement by going to their website.  Are you retarded or something?


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


If you hang around black looters and simians you are.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2017)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


I dont hang around any looters white or Black but I do hang around simians. You do realize you are a simian or are you just a lower order monkey?


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


Did I ask what their mission statement was? No, I didn't, you stupid ******.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Yes you did moron. You asked what does BLM want to stop.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No, I asked:

_Exactly what shit, *that is supposedly visible in that video*, does BLM supposedly want to stop?
_
In other words, I wanted the poster to point out what occurrence, *that is visible in the video*, BLM wants to stop, according to the poster's thoughts on BLM's position. As usual, your inferior negro brain is incapable of reading and comprehending the entire sentence.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



No dummy you said this....

"Exactly what shit, that is supposedly visible in that video, *does BLM supposedly want to stop*?"


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


All parts of the sentence are important, you retarded monkey, not just the fragment you choose to read. "that is supposedly visible in that video" affects the meaning of the sentence. I want him to point out what particular occurrence in that video he thinks BLM wants to stop.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


I want you to read the mission statement and figure it out for yourself dummy.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Why would I care what a dumb negro* wants me to do?

*Edit: Excuse me, a dumb negro *who can't read and comprehend English*.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 17, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> 
> Maybe if the cameras didn't follow the extremists, we'd find there isn't a major race problem...


Why do blacks with some college have a harder time getting a job than whites with some prison? Of course there's racism...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



No ever said you should care.  I was just telling your lice head ass how to get your answer.  If you want to know what they are trying to stop go read their mission statement.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Gee thanks! If I ever want advice from a stupid shitskinned ape about how to find the answer to a question said stupid shitskinned ape can't even comprehend (despite the simplicity of the question), I'll be sure to contact you!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Dont contact me. I wont help you help yourself again.  You are very ungrateful even when some tries to help you with your limited intelligence.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yes, PLEASE don't! Keep your worthless "advice" to the negrohood, where your fellow stupid apes will surely benefit from the heat your mouth expels when you open it, though even that will only be a benefit during cold weather.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Then its settled. Dont ask stupid questions again when I have given you the means to find your own answers.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I don't care what you want me to do because you're a dumb negro.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Its none of my business what you care about monkey. Just dont ask stupid questions again.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## bgrouse (Sep 17, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The shitskin still doesn't get it...


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 17, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Dont be so recessive. Its bad enough you are illiterate.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 18, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Exactly what shit, that is supposedly visible in that video, does BLM supposedly want to stop?


A car deliberately driving into a crowd of people, then police not going after the car.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> ...


Then it would be BLMT!  YOu wouldn't agree that White Lives Matter means "too!"  You would be taking my interpretation and you know it.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> ...


Just as I said to another, if it meant "too", it would have read BLMT and I would be out there with a sign along with you.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 18, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> 
> Maybe if the cameras didn't follow the extremists, we'd find there isn't a major race problem...


Ignoring race doesn't make the race problems go away.  It just allows them to continue with no improvement.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

Jackson said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Dont be a snowflake. There is no one on the planet that would convince me to say "too" just to appease them if am pointing out an issue with a specific group.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> ...


So, what do you propose?  Ignoring color is exactly what is needed.  It's not important.  Treating everyone as equals IS important.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

Jackson said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


So why do whites have such a difficult time doing just that?  If they treated everyone equally no one would even mention color.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 18, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > If unarmed white people were being killed all over the place for no reason by the police, I suspect that "white lives matter" would gather a lot of support.
> ...





Jackson said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


That is true, treating everyone as equals IS important.  But it is not that way in our country, not yet.  Numbers don't lie and neither do obvious situations like inner city poverty in black communities and their over representation in prison while they are under represented in the board room.  And then there's that getting shot and killed, unarmed, and the cop is absolved of any responsibility. 
I'd love it if we could get to the point where everyone ignores color--or at least treats everyone equally reqardless of color.  But we aren't there and we can't ignore the inequalities.  You should keep on with your plan of treating everyone equally, though--that is how eventually we will reach equality for all in this country.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> That is true, treating everyone as equals IS important.  But it is not that way in our country, not yet.  Numbers don't lie and neither do obvious situations like inner city poverty in black communities and their over representation in prison while they are under represented in the board room.  And then there's that getting shot and killed, unarmed, and the cop is absolved of any responsibility.
> I'd love it if we could get to the point where everyone ignores color--or at least treats everyone equally reqardless of color.  But we aren't there and we can't ignore the inequalities.  You should keep on with your plan of treating everyone equally, though--that is how eventually we will reach equality for all in this country.



Are you really being such a sh1thead libtard as to blame whites for more blacks committing crimes instead of going to school?  

Yes, let's start treating everyone equally, without regard to race, sh1head.  Go ahead, and stop blaming whites because they're white.  Damn, you're one racially prejudiced motherf-er.

The biggest problem with blacks is racist scum like you who teach blacks to play the victim instead of being productive citizens.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 18, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > That is true, treating everyone as equals IS important.  But it is not that way in our country, not yet.  Numbers don't lie and neither do obvious situations like inner city poverty in black communities and their over representation in prison while they are under represented in the board room.  And then there's that getting shot and killed, unarmed, and the cop is absolved of any responsibility.
> ...


What do you propose to turn that around, if you are so much smarter than me?


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Alright, for demonstration, let's take out the race card and look at the prison population.  I say that the determining factor is *poverty and family dynamics rather than race.  *If someone would do the analysis, I would say that those coming from dysfunctional homes and poverty is a higher percentage than blacks.  These are the people who join gangs, drop out of school and more apt to turn to drugs and robbery to "fix" their lot in life.  That would affect whites, blacks,  Hispanics and any other race.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I don't agree with bulletproof, but he brings out one fact.  You and others are allowing blacks to play the "victim" card instead of being held responsible for their own actions.  Stop doing that.  Get the message there is qa better and safer way to get ahead and that is to stay in school, get a trade and a good paying job.

By allowing them to be the "victim" you want to give them a pass on their own crimes they commit.  I would say there haven't been many cases of blacks sent to jail without evidence and a trial.  We have to wake the population that we have to break they cycle of dysfunctional homes and owning your own actions and probable outcomes.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 18, 2017)

Jackson said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...


Yes.  There are some very smart people who are beginning to point out that it is more a "class" issue than a race issue, in fact.  Of course, there is a reason so many blacks are in that lower class, which is racism.  If you look at the poor, you will find that it quickly becomes a generational issue.  You are right that it affects folks of all colors.  I live in a 97% white state and have worked with the poor a lot.  So many of the same problems that are described in the black community are the same in my all white poor community.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I taught in the inner city for 30 years.  The population of this school was 1/3, 1/3,1/3...blacks, whites and Hispanic with a few Asians sprinkled in for flavor.  I would say the black families were easier to work with and more apt look for solutions when talking about the chuldren.  More grandparents also stepped in for dysfunctional moms to ensure that the children were taken care of as well.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Even though some say its class that doesnt explain why a Black person with a college degree has a harder time finding employment than a white high school grad.  That doesnt explain why i was discriminated against for advancement simply because....as the manager put it  "I am never going to bring a Black person into this group"


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> That doesnt explain why i was discriminated against for advancement simply because....as the manager put it  "I am never going to bring a Black person into this group"



In today's episode of Shit That Never Happened...


----------



## OldLady (Sep 18, 2017)

Jackson said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


I'm surprised you didn't find the Hispanic families very concerned as well.  I did, when I was working with minority populations in another state.  I think most people care about their kids, if they aren't too drug addled or mentally ill to care about anything.  But people who didn't like school or dropped out often have a very negative attitude toward schools and teachers in general.  It is heartbreaking.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


I get that.  It is more complex than any one lens can encompass.  But class dynamics are playing a role, for sure.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


One thing I found is that in low income areas teachers simply dont care. Not all but the vast majority. I guess they figure if the parents dont care why should they?  They typically are just there for the pay check or until they can move on to the suburbs.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Ain't goin there with you.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 18, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Alright, for demonstration, let's take out the race card and look at the prison population.  I say that the determining factor is *poverty and family dynamics rather than race.  *If someone would do the analysis, I would say that those coming from dysfunctional homes and poverty is a higher percentage than blacks.  These are the people who join gangs, drop out of school and more apt to turn to drugs and robbery to "fix" their lot in life.  That would affect whites, blacks,  Hispanics and any other race.



Bullsh1t, Jackson.  Whites from similar backgrounds as poor blacks are not as prone to be criminals and delinquents.  Also, most poor whites are not criminals.  Hell, if not for blacks pissing on our culture and laws, a lot fewer poor whites would be criminals.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You lost me. What do you mean?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, for demonstration, let's take out the race card and look at the prison population.  I say that the determining factor is *poverty and family dynamics rather than race.  *If someone would do the analysis, I would say that those coming from dysfunctional homes and poverty is a higher percentage than blacks.  These are the people who join gangs, drop out of school and more apt to turn to drugs and robbery to "fix" their lot in life.  That would affect whites, blacks,  Hispanics and any other race.
> ...


So why are most criminals white then?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 I have a good memory about what you feel makes a good teacher and conversely who isn't.  I'm in the latter category and I'm not in the mood for it today.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> So why are most criminals white then?



You're full of sh1t. Is that because you eat it, or are you're just clogged?  Most murderers are black.  Per capita, whites are very underrepresented in all violent crime compared to blacks.  And, when whites are guilty of violent crime, there's less likely to be aggrieving circumstances.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> I have a good memory about what you feel makes a good teacher and conversely who isn't.  I'm in the latter category and I'm not in the mood for it today.




Do you realize how racist this guy is who's butt you're kissing?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 18, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, for demonstration, let's take out the race card and look at the prison population.  I say that the determining factor is *poverty and family dynamics rather than race.  *If someone would do the analysis, I would say that those coming from dysfunctional homes and poverty is a higher percentage than blacks.  These are the people who join gangs, drop out of school and more apt to turn to drugs and robbery to "fix" their lot in life.  That would affect whites, blacks,  Hispanics and any other race.
> ...


?  I have no idea what "blacks pissing on our culture and laws" has to do with poor whites' criminality.  But I will tell you that 90% of the crimes committed in my community--the people in the jails, the ones having their children taken away, the ones being arrested for selling drugs, stealing and aggravated assault--are poor.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > So why are most criminals white then?
> ...


That was a pretty obvious deflection. I said most criminals are white. I didnt say most violent criminals are white.

White on White Crime: An Unspoken Tragedy | HuffPost

"84 percent of white people killed every year are killed by other whites. In 2011, there were more cases of whites killing whites than there were of blacks killing blacks. Between 1980 to 2008, a majority (53.3 percent) of gang-related murders were committed by white people, with a majority of the homicide victims being white as well."

"In America, whites commit the majority of crimes. What’s even more troubling is that they are *also responsible for a vast majority of violent crimes*. In 2013, whites led all other groups in aggravated assault, larceny-theft, arson, weapons-carrying, and vandalism. When it comes to sexual assault, whites take the forcible rape cake. They are also more likely to kill children, the elderly, family members, their significant others, and even themselves! They commit more sex-related crimes, gang related crimes, and are more likely to kill at their places of employment. "


----------



## OldLady (Sep 18, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I have a good memory about what you feel makes a good teacher and conversely who isn't.  I'm in the latter category and I'm not in the mood for it today.
> ...


Excuse me, but I don't kiss anyone's butt here.   I'm willing to talk to lots of people; it's why I'm here--to share ideas.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I have a good memory about what you feel makes a good teacher and conversely who isn't.  I'm in the latter category and I'm not in the mood for it today.
> ...


Dont be mad she and I can talk even when we have totally different opinions.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Jackson said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


You don't have to add "too" to black BLM.The need to say Black alives Matter wouldn't be necessary unless some. social. systemic action caused.some Blacks to feel their lives weren't as valued as white lives. Given the context in which BLM was formed ...against the backdrop of a rash of cops killing unarmed blacks proportionally more than any other group...it is underztood all too well
that the "too" is not necessary. But you already knew that...didn't you?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You don't deny that you're racist then.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Why would I deny something to make you happy?


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The major problem I had with Hispanics is so few spoke English.  Sometimes I had a bilingual lunch lady come in for translation, but that meant she knew all of the business of the family I was working with.  Not good.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Alright, for demonstration, let's take out the race card and look at the prison population.  I say that the determining factor is *poverty and family dynamics rather than race.  *If someone would do the analysis, I would say that those coming from dysfunctional homes and poverty is a higher percentage than blacks.  These are the people who join gangs, drop out of school and more apt to turn to drugs and robbery to "fix" their lot in life.  That would affect whites, blacks,  Hispanics and any other race.
> ...


I totally disagree with you.  I found over half the blacks I dealt with were concerned and tried.  Poor whites were definitely using the welfare system to their advantage and wanted everything they could get.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 18, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


No.  Some blacks think their lives should be valued INSTEAD than others.  Would the police be shooting if the perp was following orders or failed to commit a crime?  No.  BLM scream "Pigs in a Blanket  Fry them NOW"  See what I mean?


----------



## OldLady (Sep 18, 2017)

Jackson said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Yes.  Sometimes I've asked the student to translate, but when you want to tell the parents that Juan is not doing his homework, you have to wonder what he's telling his parents.....LOL
The Hispanics I've worked with have a lot of respect for teachers.  The problem arises when the girls reach 15, and from there convincing the parents that they should stay in school instead of getting married so a husband can take her off their hands is hard.


----------



## OldLady (Sep 18, 2017)

Jackson said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


That was a horrible thing to say by a group protesting in NYC however many months/years ago, and no one is going to forget it, are they?  It's as bad as "Seig Heil" and "Jews will not replace us," or some of the lovely stuff that gets said here that I won't repeat.   But at least BLM has a reason to be angry--cops have been shooting and killing unarmed blacks for a long, long time.  Not so sure what has the neo Nazi's and KKK so upset.  No one has been shooting them.


----------



## francoHFW (Sep 18, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Yep no racism on the right... You're a disgrace


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 18, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
I don't see identifying or describing a race as racist.  If you say someone is black, it just identifies them.  Libtards are obsessed with identifying people by race.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly what shit, that is supposedly visible in that video, does BLM supposedly want to stop?
> ...


According to the video, the guy was apparently trying to drive to his destination, and his actions show this.

If BLM wants to prevent this, all they have to do is not stand in the street, intentionally blocking traffic.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 18, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> According to the video, the guy was apparently trying to drive to his destination, and his actions show this.
> 
> If BLM wants to prevent this, all they have to do is not stand in the street, intentionally blocking traffic.


So you're saying it is okay to drive your car into a crowd of people?


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 18, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > So why are most criminals white then?
> ...


It's because the dumb ape is too retarded to understand things like per capita statistics. If Ford releases 100 cars and all 100 fail, while Toyota releases 100,000 cars and 101 fail, he'll think Ford makes better cars because fewer of them failed.

Yes, he's that stupid, so save your keyboard from needless wear and tear.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 18, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> According to the video, the guy was apparently trying to drive to his destination, and his actions show this.
> 
> If BLM wants to prevent this, all they have to do is not stand in the street, intentionally blocking traffic.




Blacks aren't just prone to being racists and criminals.  Blacks feel they have a cultural mandate to be assholes.   So, BLM blocks traffic when they protest.  Maybe I can make some money making "BML catchers" for the front of cars.  Clears stinky BLM sh1t out of your way, as you drive.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > According to the video, the guy was apparently trying to drive to his destination, and his actions show this.
> ...


I said what I said. To put it in different words for you, if a person wants to avoid getting hit by a car, he shouldn't play in the middle of a busy road. Most kids I've seen understand this basic concept. I guess BLM members are dumber than the average kid.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 18, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Blacks aren't just prone to being racists and criminals.  Blacks feel they have a cultural mandate to be assholes.   So, BLM blocks traffic when they protest.  Maybe I can make some money making "BML catchers" for the front of cars.  Clears stinky BLM sh1t out of your way, as you drive.


Or maybe you can stop cops from murdering people of color?


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 18, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > According to the video, the guy was apparently trying to drive to his destination, and his actions show this.
> ...


I guess black lives matter, but not enough to get their asses out of the busy road.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks aren't just prone to being racists and criminals.  Blacks feel they have a cultural mandate to be assholes.   So, BLM blocks traffic when they protest.  Maybe I can make some money making "BML catchers" for the front of cars.  Clears stinky BLM sh1t out of your way, as you drive.
> ...


Is that what happened in the video?

I don't agree with all police shootings, but many are justified. Perhaps you'd like to bring up one or two and we can discuss it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 18, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> I said what I said. To put it in different words for you, if a person wants to avoid getting hit by a car, he shouldn't play in the middle of a busy road. Most kids I've seen understand this basic concept. I guess BLM members are dumber than the average kid.


And it doesn't matter to you that those people (in the video) were standing in a crosswalk?

If you think it's okay to deliberately drive into a crowd of people, then you must be a member of ISIS.  Because that is one of their terrorist actions.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 18, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Is that what happened in the video?
> 
> I don't agree with all police shootings, but many are justified. Perhaps you'd like to bring up one or two and we can discuss it.


The one in this thread, is about one of them.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > I said what I said. To put it in different words for you, if a person wants to avoid getting hit by a car, he shouldn't play in the middle of a busy road. Most kids I've seen understand this basic concept. I guess BLM members are dumber than the average kid.
> ...


I didn't see that in the video. Looks like they were out of the crosswalk.

You're missing the point. Crosswalks are for crossing, not standing and impeding traffic. Are you really that thick?





> If you think it's okay to deliberately drive into a crowd of people, then you must be a member of ISIS.  Because that is one of their terrorist actions.


Why don't we discuss the topic you brought up, which is what BLM wants to prevent that happened in the video, instead of talking about hypothetical ISIS members? Your intent to derail your own topic says a lot about your intent.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Is that what happened in the video?
> ...


You mean Lamar Smith? I can't see much in the video of the shooting, but the guy intentionally drove his car in a threatening manner, crashing it into the cop car, at which point the cops were justified in defending themselves by killing this turd IMO. Are negroes really up in arms over this?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 18, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> I didn't see that in the video. Looks like they were out of the crosswalk.
> 
> You're missing the point. Crosswalks are for crossing, not standing and impeding traffic. Are you really that thick?


Don't talk to me about being thick.  You think its okay to drive into a crowd of people.



bgrouse said:


> Why don't we discuss the topic you brought up, which is what BLM wants to prevent that happened in the video, instead of talking about hypothetical ISIS members? Your intent to derail your own topic says a lot about your intent.


It's not a hypothetical.  That is one of their tactics and they've done it a lot.  They think its okay to drive into a crowd of people.  You think its okay to drive into a crowd of people.  So what's the problem?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 18, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> You mean Lamar Smith? I can't see much in the video of the shooting, but the guy intentionally drove his car in a threatening manner, crashing it into the cop car, at which point the cops were justified in defending themselves by killing this turd IMO. Are negroes really up in arms over this?


You got that backwards.  The cops crashed into him.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't see that in the video. Looks like they were out of the crosswalk.
> ...


I see you're derailing as usual. Instead of talking about BLM goals and how they relate to this video, you'd rather talk about ISIS. It's clear that you can't argue in favor of your position once I showed it to be a pile of bullshit.

Enough said.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't we discuss the topic you brought up, which is what BLM wants to prevent that happened in the video, instead of talking about hypothetical ISIS members? Your intent to derail your own topic says a lot about your intent.
> ...


The problem is you're talking about ISIS in a thread about Black Lives Matter in a section of the thread where your stated goal was to discuss BLM's goals related to a video of a protest. The facts are obvious: if BLM wanted to prevent injury or near-injury to their people from car crashes, they'd tell them to not play on a busy road. When faced with this obvious fact, you derail and start talking about ISIS.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > You mean Lamar Smith? I can't see much in the video of the shooting, but the guy intentionally drove his car in a threatening manner, crashing it into the cop car, at which point the cops were justified in defending themselves by killing this turd IMO. Are negroes really up in arms over this?
> ...


Watch the video from the beginning:


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 18, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > You mean Lamar Smith? I can't see much in the video of the shooting, but the guy intentionally drove his car in a threatening manner, crashing it into the cop car, at which point the cops were justified in defending themselves by killing this turd IMO. Are negroes really up in arms over this?
> ...



Lamar Smith deliberately hit a police car earlier. The chase was then ended when a cop hit  Lamar Smith to put an end to his endangerment of the general public in a high speed chase through crowded streets.  The officer then approached the car and then the super-predator reached for a gun, and so got shot.  Then the n-words rally, and commit violence, in support of this super-predator who had endangered everyone lives with a career of crime ending in a high speed chase.  The protesters are pieces of shit who insist they're not being treated like people.  They're not people.  They're not even animals.  They're just shit.

Speaking as a black man, I'm glad Lamar Smith is dead.  It's too bad that a good cop had to lose his job and that the relatives to Smith will be given $millions in a settlement.  We need to stop pretending that shit is people.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


I watched it and as Billo said the cops crashed into him.  Not to mention they said they were going to kill him.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


So you can't see him reversing into the cop car (and apparently hitting another car) from 0-6 seconds of the linked video?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


You said crashing. You didnt say backing.  He wasnt even trying to hit the car you idiot.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You can crash while going in reverse you stupid shitskin!

He did it once while the cops were right next to the car, then did it again, hitting the driver's door where one of the cops was standing 2-3 seconds ago.


----------



## JQPublic1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Jackson said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


What makes you think "some blacks think their lives should be valued INSTEAD than others.?"( your words not mine).
I've seen nothing to support that claim and I'm betting you just made that up.

And although some protestors  identifed somehow as being associated with BLM could be heard chanting "pigs in a blanket, fry em like bacon, " itis clear to me they were talking about getting justice by convicting and sending cops who murder unarmed people to the electric chair.  Hence the "frying" reference.
Obviously, some white people , like you,refuse to use logic in your assessments of things blacks say or do. You automatically assumed the chant was calling for attacking and killing innocent police officers. Had that been the case the chant would have been "kill the pigs by any means necessary" or something similar.



A


----------



## JQPublic1 (Sep 18, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Chanting for the "pigs" who shoot unarmed people to be tried and sent to the electric chair is justice...there is nothing horrible about that.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


True but he didnt crash. All he did was back up you idiot.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm using this definition of "crash":

         (of moving vehicles, objects, etc.) to collide, especially violently and noisily.   

the definition of crash

What are you going to argue now, moron? That he didn't collide with the other car? Can you explain what made the cop car's door close, then?


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



i didnt hear him hit anything.

to collide, *especially violently and noisily. *


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You don't have to, you stupid fuck. You'd realize that if you knew what "especially" means.

meaning of especially - Google Search
_es·pe·cial·ly
iˈspeSHəlē/
adverb
adverb: *especially*_

_
used to single out one person, thing, or situation over all others.
"he despised them all, especially Sylvester"
synonyms: mainly, mostly, chiefly, principally, largely; More_
In the above example, he despises all of them, including Sylvester.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


I didnt see Sylvester in the video. Are you smoking meth again?


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I didn't say he was in the video. I was trying to illustrate to you what the word meant so you could understand the definition.

Obviously, you're a shitskinned ape shit out of some mammy's smelly negro **** so you can't understand even something as simple as that. And people wonder why negroes are overrepresented in categories like dumbasses and prison inmates.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


I already told you what it meant. He backed up. He didnt crash into anything. The cops crashed into him. You are getting riled up for no reason. You better calm down before your head lice start biting you.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What matters is what it means in English, not your negro ebonics you dumb ape.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


I was speaking English not Ebonics. if i was speaking Ebonics I would have said something like this you silly monkey....

I already upped you fool. He backed up then he was sideways to the next light. The pigs peelt his cap after smashin on him.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Stick to ebonics. You're utterly retarded when it comes to English. At least ebonics is a language for moronic *******.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


I do stick to Ebonics most of the time until I converse with people that dont speak it.  Since you dont speak it I will continue to embarrass you in your own native tongue.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 18, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I hope the shitskins in your negrohood are clapping. They'd be the only idiots impressed by your failure to understand what "especially" means. Others don't subscribe to the negro culture of failure.


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 18, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


We dont have negros or shitskins here.  We do have your genetic superiors here though.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 19, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> I see you're derailing as usual. Instead of talking about BLM goals and how they relate to this video, you'd rather talk about ISIS. It's clear that you can't argue in favor of your position once I showed it to be a pile of bullshit.
> 
> The problem is you're talking about ISIS in a thread about Black Lives Matter in a section of the thread where your stated goal was to discuss BLM's goals related to a video of a protest. The facts are obvious: if BLM wanted to prevent injury or near-injury to their people from car crashes, they'd tell them to not play on a busy road. When faced with this obvious fact, you derail and start talking about ISIS.


I'm not derailing anything.  I said you think it is okay to deliberately drive into a crowd of people.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 19, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Watch the video from the beginning:


The video shows the cops ramming the guys car from behind.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 19, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Lamar Smith deliberately hit a police car earlier. The chase was then ended when a cop hit  Lamar Smith to put an end to his endangerment of the general public in a high speed chase through crowded streets.  The officer then approached the car and then the super-predator reached for a gun, and so got shot.  Then the n-words rally, and commit violence, in support of this super-predator who had endangered everyone lives with a career of crime ending in a high speed chase.  The protesters are pieces of shit who insist they're not being treated like people.  They're not people.  They're not even animals.  They're just shit.
> 
> Speaking as a black man, I'm glad Lamar Smith is dead.  It's too bad that a good cop had to lose his job and that the relatives to Smith will be given $millions in a settlement.  We need to stop pretending that shit is people.


Shut the fuck up racist!  You're not welcome in this country.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 19, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Shut the fuck up racist!  You're not welcome in this country.



Banning racist BLM members is one way to keep them from causing trouble.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 19, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


it seems that she wants the "too" to be explicitly used in the group's name, while simultaneously reading "only" into it. LOL


----------



## Jackson (Sep 19, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't see that in the video. Looks like they were out of the crosswalk.
> ...





JQPublic1 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Really???  Pigs in a blanket Fry them like bacon, continuing with #BLM protestors continuing chant “what do we want? DEAD COPS! When do we want it? NOW!”.

It's clear they were talking about "justice?"  You are really stretching and it just ain't working!


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Getting so tired of this racism! *Everyone* matters! Race is irrelevant! Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago? Why can't we just get along?



Maybe because it's been 25 years since Rodney King, and Police behavior hasn't gotten better, it's gotten worse. 

say what you want about the cops who beat King, they were trying to take him alive.  

The real problem, of course, is that we live in a time when everything gets caught on camera. King was a unique case in that it was a police beating that was caught on camera.  But now that happens all the time.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 19, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Maybe because it's been 25 years since Rodney King, and Police behavior hasn't gotten better, it's gotten worse.



After Rodney King, cops started to be prohibited from carrying clubs.  You libtards are the reason more blacks are getting shot.

In fact, every libtard idea from BLM can only result in more blacks getting shot.  Hire more black cops?  That means more blacks will get shot.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 19, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe because it's been 25 years since Rodney King, and Police behavior hasn't gotten better, it's gotten worse.
> ...


The reason anyone gets shot is that they are not following the orders of the police.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 19, 2017)

Jackson said:


> The reason anyone gets shot is that they are not following the orders of the police.



That's the bottom line.   It also helps not to commit crimes in the first place.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> After Rodney King, cops started to be prohibited from carrying clubs. You libtards are the reason more blacks are getting shot.
> 
> In fact, every libtard idea from BLM can only result in more blacks getting shot. Hire more black cops? That means more blacks will get shot.



every cop I know carries a club.... so um, no. 

Now is there a mentality that you get in less trouble for shooting them? Um, yeah, but that's because of police standards calling every shooting justified.  

12 year old boy with a bb-gun?  Justified. 
17 year old boy with a pocket knife? Justified
18 year old shoplifter?  Justified.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2017)

Jackson said:


> The reason anyone gets shot is that they are not following the orders of the police.



right. So if the ATF showed up at your house to collect all your guns tomorrow, you'd be totally cool with that, right?


----------



## Jackson (Sep 19, 2017)

L.K.Eder said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The reason anyone gets shot is that they are not following the orders of the police.
> ...


The police follow the constitution as does the ATF.  Bad hypothetical.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2017)

Jackson said:


> The police follow the constitution as does the ATF. Bad hypothetical.



I'm curious what part of the constitution was being followed when LaQuan McDonald was shot 16 times when he was lying on the ground, and then the police submitted false reports that he had attacked them.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 19, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The police follow the constitution as does the ATF. Bad hypothetical.
> ...


That is exactly why they have been indicted.  I'm not saying there are no bad cop shootings, but I am saying not all of them are bad either.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 19, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> every cop I know carries a club.... so um, no.
> 
> Now is there a mentality that you get in less trouble for shooting them? Um, yeah, but that's because of police standards calling every shooting justified.
> 
> ...



The cops that you meet in public restrooms who sodomize your ass with a club are not real cops.  Most cops don't carry clubs anymore.  

Did those three people do something criminal or menacing, and then fail to obey police instructions?   If so, the cops who shot them shouldn't be punished.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> The cops that you meet in public restrooms who sodomize your ass with a club are not real cops. Most cops don't carry clubs anymore.
> 
> Did those three people do something criminal or menacing, and then fail to obey police instructions? If so, the cops who shot them shouldn't be punished.



Dude, your weird sexual fantasies aren't really appropriate here.  

No, if they shot people who aren't a threat, they should be punished.  

And they are, because cities are getting tired of paying out Seven FIgure settlements.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2017)

Jackson said:


> That is exactly why they have been indicted. I'm not saying there are no bad cop shootings, but I am saying not all of them are bad either.



I think that we have shootings at all is a bad commentary. 

We have 1200 Americans a year who die at the hands of the police. 
In the UK, that number is 54- over the last 25 years!  
In Japan, police killings are incredibly rare, and it's even considered a scandal if they pull their weapons out of their holsters.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 19, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > I see you're derailing as usual. Instead of talking about BLM goals and how they relate to this video, you'd rather talk about ISIS. It's clear that you can't argue in favor of your position once I showed it to be a pile of bullshit.
> ...



Where did I say that?




Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Watch the video from the beginning:
> ...



The beginning of the videos shows him reversing into and hitting the cop car. Are you really so stupid that you can't see that?


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 19, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > That is exactly why they have been indicted. I'm not saying there are no bad cop shootings, but I am saying not all of them are bad either.
> ...


How many negroes does Japan have compared to the USA?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


 I don't think the underlying meaning of my premise has changed. Of course a murderous cop in the electric chair  will be a dead cop..you wouldn't expect him to live through that would you?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


 I don't think the underlying meaning of my premise has changed. Of course a murderous cop in the electric chair  will be a dead cop..you wouldn't expect him to live through that would you?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Jackson said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


 If they find out what an idiot you are they'll come for your guns because you are a danger to the public.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 19, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Banning racist BLM members is one way to keep them from causing trouble.


Addressing your grievances to government is a Constitutional right.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 19, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> What makes you think "some blacks think their lives should be valued INSTEAD than others.?"( your words not mine).
> I've seen nothing to support that claim and I'm betting you just made that up.
> 
> And although some protestors  identifed somehow as being associated with BLM could be heard chanting "pigs in a blanket, fry em like bacon, " itis clear to me they were talking about getting justice by convicting and sending cops who murder unarmed people to the electric chair.  Hence the "frying" reference.
> ...


So they get all unhinged by the chant "pigs in a blanket", but are perfectly okay with a cop saying he's gonna kill this guy?

Ya gotta love the hypocrisy?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 19, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Where did I say that?


You inferred it by arguing if they didn't want to get hit, then they shouldn't protest in the streets.




bgrouse said:


> The beginning of the videos shows him reversing into and hitting the cop car. Are you really so stupid that you can't see that?


I was referring to the end of the video, just before you see the cop running up and putting something through the window before he started shooting.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 19, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Where did I say that?
> ...


So if I never actually said it, why are you derailing instead of talking about BLM's goals like you said you were at the start?

Anyway, the driver saw a gap between the pedestrians and drove through the gap. He was also moving at jogging speed, which is hardly unsafe. Then the degenerates in the crowd attacked him. Instead of condemning the unprovoked attack on the innocent man or the crowd's decision to intentionally impede traffic (which could have impeded people like doctors going to emergency surgery), you condemned him from driving safely through a gap in the protesters. You also lied about where those turds were standing (they were off of the crosswalk).





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > The beginning of the videos shows him reversing into and hitting the cop car. Are you really so stupid that you can't see that?
> ...


The end of the video does not unmake what happened in the beginning. He tried to hit the cop with his car and instead ended up hitting the cops' car at least twice.

So let's see, on the one hand, you ignore a violent criminal's attempt to pin a cop against a car, which could easily cause broken bones, something that can lead to death or disability. You ignore this despite the fact that the criminal hit the cops' car _twice_. On the other hand, you defend a bunch of degenerates who intentionally impeded traffic, going as far as lying about their positioning in a crosswalk and what the innocent driver did. You then ignore/fail to condemn the aforementioned worthless degenerates who intentionally attacked the man's property while he was in it.

It must really suck for you that Americans are still sometimes allowed to defend themselves and your beloved negroes and criminals end up in the morgue.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 20, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> The end of the video does not unmake what happened in the beginning. He tried to hit the cop with his car and instead ended up hitting the cops' car at least twice.
> 
> So let's see, on the one hand, you ignore a violent criminal's attempt to pin a cop against a car, which could easily cause broken bones, something that can lead to death or disability. You ignore this despite the fact that the criminal hit the cops' car _twice_. On the other hand, you defend a bunch of degenerates who intentionally impeded traffic, going as far as lying about their positioning in a crosswalk and what the innocent driver did. You then ignore/fail to condemn the aforementioned worthless degenerates who intentionally attacked the man's property while he was in it.
> 
> It must really suck for you that Americans are still sometimes allowed to defend themselves and your beloved negroes and criminals end up in the morgue.


So you go from thinking its okay to hit people of color with a car, to deliberately killing them and putting them in the morgue?

You ain't no fuckin' American.  American's do not believe in racism or white supremacy.  Maybe you should go live in Weimar, Germany, where they honor fuckers like yourself?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 20, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> How many negroes does Japan have compared to the USA?



Look everyone, it's another racist troll living in mom's basement.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > How many negroes does Japan have compared to the USA?
> ...



Look, another racist anti-racist who pretends that demographics mean nothing, but still whites need to be punished.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 20, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



You morons complain when ARMED black people are killed by police.  

Michael Brown wasn't armed in the sense of the word but he was killed for a reason, a good one.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 20, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > The end of the video does not unmake what happened in the beginning. He tried to hit the cop with his car and instead ended up hitting the cops' car at least twice.
> ...


Where in the video does he hit "people of color with a car" you retard?





> to deliberately killing them and putting them in the morgue?


If they try to kill you without justification first? Absolutely.





> You ain't no fuckin' American.  American's do not believe in racism or white supremacy.  Maybe you should go live in Weimar, Germany, where they honor fuckers like yourself?


So why did you ignore all of the points I made and instead made up a bunch of bullshit?


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > How many negroes does Japan have compared to the USA?
> ...


Another liberal who resorts to making shit up when the facts are placed before him. Anyone see a pattern? Dumbass liberals bring up the supposed mistreatment of negroes, and when rational people like me ask them relevant questions about the subject, they resort to making shit up and ad hominem.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 20, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > How many negroes does Japan have compared to the USA?
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 20, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> So why did you ignore all of the points I made and instead made up a bunch of bullshit?


Here's the moment he comes into the crosswalk.





Do you see the people in the crosswalk trying to get out of the way?

Here's the prick just before he took off after talking to the cops.  Do you see him at the far right?  No pun intended.





He sits there, sees these people, then hits the gas while honking his horn.  This was deliberate.

And your empathy is with the driver!

_Originally posted by *bgrouse *:
"...if a person wants to avoid getting hit by a car, he shouldn't play in the middle of a busy road. Most kids I've seen understand this basic concept. I guess BLM members are dumber than the average kid."_​That right there is the same thing as saying it is okay to hit people with cars.  And that's what BLM is protesting about.  That racist pricks like you, care more about cars, than you do about people.  Brown people.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 20, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> View attachment 150393



That graph really puts it into perspective. BLM is a group of racist assholes.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 20, 2017)

Just a quick example of the lies the negro-loving left likes to tell:



Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > You mean Lamar Smith? I can't see much in the video of the shooting, but _the guy intentionally_ drove his car in a threatening manner, _crashing it into the cop car_, at which point the cops were justified in defending themselves by killing this turd IMO. Are negroes really up in arms over this?
> ...










Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > I said what I said. To put it in different words for you, if a person wants to avoid getting hit by a car, he shouldn't play in the middle of a busy road. Most kids I've seen understand this basic concept. I guess BLM members are dumber than the average kid.
> ...





Obviously the people near the area where he eventually passes are not IN the crosswalk.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 20, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> _Originally posted by *bgrouse *:
> "...if a person wants to avoid getting hit by a car, he shouldn't play in the middle of a busy road. Most kids I've seen understand this basic concept. I guess BLM members are dumber than the average kid."_​That right there is the same thing as saying it is okay to hit people with cars.  And that's what BLM is protesting about.  That racist pricks like you, care more about cars, than you do about people.  Brown people.


No, it's the same thing as giving you a solution to BLM's supposed goal, which is what you claimed to want to discuss. But of course we know solving problems was never your intention.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 20, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Just a quick example of the lies the negro-loving left likes to tell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't believe how f1cking stupid people are, especially those on the left.  They talk about things without knowing the basic facts; and worse, they don't want to know the basic facts.  A f1cking moron that denies that PoS crashed into the cop car hasn't even bothered to look up a video of what happened, yet he thinks he's an expert.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 20, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick example of the lies the negro-loving left likes to tell:
> ...



Lefties never do any research, they just believe what they are told by CNN and the like.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Sep 21, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> Black Lives Matter essentially was a media centered creation that was used to as a critical theory creation to distract the population from a very real proplem, namely the militarization of the police.



Hello, MisterBeale. Regarding the militarization of the police you write about, as well as the American WAR ZONES many of our American neighbors write or speak about.

With all respect and sincerity, I am curious to learn YOURS, as well as the opinions of my responsible, caring American or foreign born neighbors concerned about the emotional WELL BEING and HEALTH of our Nation, regarding the late practicing social activist Ms. Sandra Bland passionately sharing her concerns, FEARS and personal PAIN while DECLARING WAR on a population of our apparent emotionally or mentally ill, suic!dal/homic!dal thinking American neighbors?

I am certain most Americans will agree in far too many American communities there is a CLIMATE of VIOLENCE responsible for causing peaceful American citizens to regularly experience FEAR, as well as emotional stress and GENUINE concerns for their personal, family, friend's and neighbor's SAFETY.

I am curious to learn WHO are the American citizens PRIMARILY responsible for creating a VIOLENT community environment that inspired the late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland to passionately share her concerns and PAIN in a Facebook video broadcast to her friends, followers and fellow American citizens, during which Ms. Bland declares WAR on a specific population of her American neighbors, as well as wanting to see gangbusters, thugs and drug dealers shipped OUT of our country.

MisterBeale, *IN ALL SERIOUSNESS*, in your opinion who is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns,  maturing into apparent emotionally ill teen and adult gang-bangers and thugs Sandra correctly asserts are unnecessarily TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of peaceful, law abiding African American citizens?

On March 10, 2015 the late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland declares war on emotionally or mentally ill, VIOLENT, SU!CIDAL, HOM!CIDAL thinking teen and adult victims of Child Abuse and Emotional Maltreatment she believes are fully responsible for TERRORIZING and diminishing the Quality of Life for her peaceful neighbors and community.


In this recorded instance of Criminal Child Abuse/Maltreatment, a young, emotionally damaged homic!dal/suic!dal thinking American teen *(May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times)* is proudly “representing” his homic!dal/suic!dal older crew, posse, gang...

...while UNKNOWINGLY providing a disturbing symbol for America’s Culture of African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect & Maltreatment evolving from America’s long-standing ignorant Culture of Racism.

VIDEO DEPICTING EMOTIONALLY ILL HOMIC!DAL SUIC!DAL YOUNG AMERICAN CITIZENS


Each of the emotionally or mentally ill suic!dal/homic!dal thinking Americans appearing in the following horrifying recordings are exhibiting 'people and community harming behaviors I, as well as a growing number of my caring, concerned, responsible American neighbors believe are impeding our responsible neighbors of African descent from fully experiencing the respect and equality all peaceful Americans have a right to enjoy.


Homicidal Suicidal Man Walking Daughter Threatened With Violence By Rival Gang Member

MisterBeale, in case there is any confusion, I am writing about and sharing evidence of America's MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring African American *PARENTAL CHILD CARE* HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our American neighbors of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

MisterBeale, respectfully, why aren't YOU, as well as America's responsible, caring, concerned political, civic and religious leaders addressing OUR NATION'S most profound public HEALTH CRISIS?

Peace.
__
Tagged: #KingstonFrazier, #JamylaBolden, #TyshawnLee, #RamiyaReed, #AvaCastillo, #JulieDombo, #EthanAli, #LaylahPetersen, #LavontayWhite, #NovaMarieGallman, #AyannaAllen, #AutumnPasquale, #TrinityGay, #ArshellDennisIII, #ChildhoodTrauma, #Poverty, #ChildAbuse, #ChildhoodMaltreatment, #ChildNeglect, #ChildhoodDepression, #TeenDepression, #TeenViolence, #GunViolence, #GangViolence, #CommunityViolence, #CommunityFear, #PTSD, #PoliceAnxiety, #PoliceMisconduct, #TeacherEducatorFrustration, #CognitiveDissonance, #KendrickLamar, #TupacShakur, #EmotionalIllness, #MentalHealth, #MentalIllness, #FatherlessAmericanChildren, #ShamirHunter, #DemeaningGovernmentHandouts, #Resentment, #MATERNALRESPONSIBILITY, #Racism, #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E, REMEDY>>>, #A_F_R_E_C_A_N,

"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 21, 2017)

AveryJarhman said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Black Lives Matter essentially was a media centered creation that was used to as a critical theory creation to distract the population from a very real proplem, namely the militarization of the police.
> ...


It is much to late for me to analyze all this tonight, I will make it a priority tomorrow. . .


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Michael Brown wasn't armed in the sense of the word but he was killed for a reason, a good one.



That he was a big scary black man who made officer McShooty soil his uniform?  

Um, no, that's not a good reason.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Brown wasn't armed in the sense of the word but he was killed for a reason, a good one.
> ...



That he was a dumbass that tried to grap the cops gun.  That's more than a good reason.

By the way, THREE separate forensic EXPERTS said the thug Brown didn't have his hands up.    Your failure to believe those EXPERTS doesn't change the facts of what they say.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> That he was a dumbass that tried to grap the cops gun. That's more than a good reason.



Except when he got shot, he was 100 feet away and in no danger of grabbing anyone's gun. 



Conservative65 said:


> By the way, THREE separate forensic EXPERTS said the thug Brown didn't have his hands up. Your failure to believe those EXPERTS doesn't change the facts of what they say.



Forensic experts said that Ronaldo Cruz killed Jeanine Nicarrico. Sent him to death row.  Twice.  Until another guy confessed to it.  

Forensic experts said that Gary Dotson raped Kathleen Webb. Until she felt bad about it a decade later and recanted her testimony and admitted she had sex with her boyfriend. 

DA's office: Investigator made errors in 65 cases

_A Houston police officer working as a crime-scene investigator made errors in 65 cases dating back to October 2015, according to a scathing audit released by the Houston Forensic Science Center.

Officer Justin McGee, who was hired by HPD in 2008, was removed as a crime scene investigator last week. Records show he is back on patrol duty at the police department._

Sorry, Bud, "Forensics' isn't some kind of magic. 

Examining a bullet wound to the chest wouldn't prove where anyone's hands were.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 21, 2017)

black lives splatter...........


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > That he was a dumbass that tried to grap the cops gun. That's more than a good reason.
> ...



Except he wasn't 100' feet away.    He had already tried to grab the gun.

Sorry, but Brown got what he deserved and you simply won't accept the thug is gone.

So now you're a forensics expert?


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 21, 2017)

The Klan van saved many elderly Whites from the ferguscoon chimping.  It's time to give the Klan credit for taking elderly and handicapped Whites away from evil and taking them to the burbs.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 21, 2017)

MisterBeale said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




In order to understand this crisis, one must first understand the mindset of the ruling class. 

I believe this was included in a piece of information I forwarded to you?


"1. A theory of human nature (as embodied in history, philosophy, theology, literature and law). 2. Skill in the active literacies (writing, public speaking). 3. Insight into the major institutional forms (courts, corporations, military, education). 4. Repeated exercises in the forms of good manners and politeness; based on the truth that politeness and civility are the foundation of all future relationships, all future alliances, and access to places that you might want to go. 5. Independent work. 6. Energetic physical sports are not a luxury, or a way to “blow off steam,” but they are absolutely the only way to confer grace on the human presence, and that that grace translates into power and money later on. Also, sports teach you practice in handling pain, and in dealing with emergencies. 7. A complete theory of access to any place and any person. 8. Responsibility as an utterly essential part of the curriculum; always to grab responsibility when it is offered and always to deliver more than is asked for. 9. Arrival at a personal code of standards (in production, behavior and morality). 10. To have a familiarity with, and to be at ease with, the fine arts. (cultural capital) 11. The power of accurate observation and recording. For example, sharpen the perception by being able to draw accurately. 12. The ability to deal with challenges of all sorts. 13. A habit of caution in reasoning to conclusions. 14. The constant development and testing of prior judgements: you make judgements, you discriminate value, and then you follow up and “keep an eye” on your predictions to see how far skewed, or how consistent, your predictions were."

In this study, all of the ruling elites would be exposed to Plato's "Republic."  Most University students will be exposed to this.  This describes the general philosophy of the ruling class to the bureaucratic, and working classes.  I am amazed at how many different interpretations of this work there are though.  Yet, there is always agreement, this is how the state of things should be, a division of class structure. 


The state is based, essentially on violence.  If you do not do as you are told, if you do not pay your taxes, etc. you will be seized, put in jail, etc.  The state has a monopoly on the legitimate use on violence.  In order for the "Republic" to work, violence has to be justified, thus, as a society, we tacitly endorse the use of violence in the raising of children.  Likewise, the ruling class has intentionally destroyed the family of the lower classes, which is the basic unit of political power in for all classes.  Thus, the lower classes have been essentially disenfranchised, this has been by design.

They have done this in the construction of social policies, and the cultural elites have done this in what music, television and movies that have been promoted in popular culture.

A thorough understanding of how the Roman Empire imported and used slavery, and how it's demise was caused by the incorporation of new territory and new cultures, as well as using the ruling techniques of promoting violence through entertainment, i.e. "bread & circuses" and the concept of "divide and rule," should give you an idea of how, what, and why Sandra Bland died for, and what she was uncovering in the Deep State that is truly the cause of what got her killed.  This goes for Tupac, MLK, JFK, Bobby, and everyone else that seeks to bring humanity together, rather than keep the divide and the violence going. 

OTH, some might call this just a wild eyed conspiracy theory, but it wouldn't surprised me at all to find out there was a flag on here plates.  The intelligence community for a long time put Noami Wolf on the no fly list for her activities.  She was once a rising journalist, now she is black listed and persona non grata by the establishment for raising the alarm bells and waking folks up.

When you know that the government will not support or give aid to a family with a mother and father, and when you know that the music industry, TV and movie industry, as well as the video game industry pushes as much violence and societal decay onto youth, while transferring away as much parenting autonomy, while continuing to condone violence, and deny and degrade spiritual traditions in the family?  Is it any wonder we have the world we have?


Understanding the Deep State should be your top priority, and of course, the elites control of folks minds.  If your politics tend toward the left, try University of Berkley's Professor Emeritus Peter Dale Scott's "The American Deep State: Big Money, Big Oil, and the Struggle for U.S. Democracy," or if they tend to the right, life long government worker, Mike Lofgren's, "The Deep State: The Fall of the Constitution and the Rise of a Shadow Government." 

One of the web's best investigative Deep State researchers that continually stays active had a conversation with the web's most popular on-line philosophers with about the nature of violence, it's context in society, and how the state uses it to control the population.  The following is posted to inform.

Perhaps you would find it enlightening.



THIS is the truth, and this is what the ruling elites don't want people to find out. . .


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Except he wasn't 100' feet away. He had already tried to grab the gun.
> 
> Sorry, but Brown got what he deserved and you simply won't accept the thug is gone.
> 
> So now you're a forensics expert?



enough to know the police can't be trusted to investigate themselves.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 21, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Except he wasn't 100' feet away. He had already tried to grab the gun.
> ...



You've done it all, huh?  You ran companies out of business and you expect me to believe you.  You make claims about your resume you won't support with any evidence and you expect me to believe you.  You cry like a pussy to the mods when I ask for such proof of YOUR claim and you expect me to believe you.

I'd believe a convicted felon before I'd believe you, coward.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 21, 2017)

Check out this crazy BLM retard get owned:


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 21, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Check out this crazy BLM retard get owned:



Haha, the Africoon American who wanted to f1ck the police got f1cked instead.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 21, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Check out this crazy BLM retard get owned:


On the one hand they're saying they want to prevent black deaths at the hands of white cops. On the other hand they block traffic and approach cops aggressively when they get the chance. Nìggers...


----------



## DarkFury (Sep 21, 2017)

*IF black lives matter why are blacks killing more blacks then ANY other group?
*


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 21, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *IF black lives matter why are blacks killing more blacks then ANY other group?*


If you were really intelligent why wouldnt you know that BLM has nothing to do with black on blacks killing each other?  You do realize that whites kill each other more than any other group too right?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *IF black lives matter why are blacks killing more blacks then ANY other group?*
> ...



Learn what per capita means.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Sep 21, 2017)

TBH , black lives don't matter to black lives


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 21, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *IF black lives matter why are blacks killing more blacks then ANY other group?*
> ...


He's suggesting the name of the group is misleading, since it suggests that blacks lives matter _in general _(as there is no modifier), as opposed to something more descriptive, like black lives matter _only when the killer is white_.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 21, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Just a quick example of the lies the negro-loving left likes to tell:
> 
> View attachment 150451


How many times do you have to be told we're talking about the end of the chase?  And speaking about the start of the chase, that is no reason to shoot the guy to death.





bgrouse said:


> View attachment 150452Obviously the people near the area where he eventually passes are not IN the crosswalk.


So you're saying it is okay to hit them with a car?

Interesting you won't comment on the picture I provided the moment the car entered the crosswalk that showed people in that crosswalk.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 21, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> No, it's the same thing as giving you a solution to BLM's supposed goal, which is what you claimed to want to discuss. But of course we know solving problems was never your intention.


You're playing word games.

You basically said, if kids don't want to get hit by a car, then don't play in the street.  And the corollary to that is, because if the kids play in the street, they're gonna get hit.

No where in your posts do you show any empathy for the people getting hit by cars.  And no where in your posts do you address what BLM is protesting about.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 21, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Lefties never do any research, they just believe what they are told by CNN and the like.


Are you saying the cop didn't crash into the victims car to end the chase?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 21, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> I can't believe how f1cking stupid people are, especially those on the left.  They talk about things without knowing the basic facts; and worse, they don't want to know the basic facts.  A f1cking moron that denies that PoS crashed into the cop car hasn't even bothered to look up a video of what happened, yet he thinks he's an expert.


I'd like to know why you're too pussy to figure out what you're bitching about?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 21, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Lefties never do any research, they just believe what they are told by CNN and the like.
> ...




At the end of a car chase during which the so-called victim endangered innocent people's lives by driving recklessly through crowded streets. What about the victims of the drugs he was selling? Any compassion for them? I don't know how anyone could watch the dashcam footage and pretend as if the cops were the bad guys in the situation.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 21, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's the same thing as giving you a solution to BLM's supposed goal, which is what you claimed to want to discuss. But of course we know solving problems was never your intention.
> ...


That's what my mother told me.





> And the corollary to that is, because if the kids play in the street, they're gonna get hit.
> 
> No where in your posts do you show any empathy for the people getting hit by cars.  And no where in your posts do you address what BLM is protesting about.



You said they want to avoid what happened in the video. I was just pointing out that the easiest way to do that was to follow mom's advice that most people follow anyway.





Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick example of the lies the negro-loving left likes to tell:
> ...


You're full of shit! Here is how that discussion started (I searched for his name and that is the first instance in this thread):



Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > *You mean Lamar Smith?* I can't see much in the video of the shooting, but the guy intentionally drove his car in a threatening manner, crashing it into the cop car, at which point the cops were justified in defending themselves by killing this turd IMO. Are negroes really up in arms over this?
> ...



You did NOT say you were talking about the end of the video specifically when you lied about what happened.

And why is it not OK to use deadly force to protect yourself from someone who attacks you with a car? You seem to have a lot of trouble with the guy who passed by protesters, but no trouble with someone who hit a cop car twice attempting to pin the cop against the car.


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 150452Obviously the people near the area where he eventually passes are not IN the crosswalk.
> ...


I'm saying you're a damned liar. I'm also wondering whom he hit. Was someone injured or killed as a result of it? And if nobody was hit, why are you asking if it's OK?





> Interesting you won't comment on the picture I provided the moment the car entered the crosswalk that showed people in that crosswalk.



I see one person on the edge of the crosswalk. He's also not in the path of the car.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> That's what my mother told me.


Mine said the same thing to me.  My dad had a different way of getting me out of the street.



bgrouse said:


> You said they want to avoid what happened in the video.


I did not say that.



bgrouse said:


> I was just pointing out that the easiest way to do that was to follow mom's advice that most people follow anyway.


I'm not going to disagree with your mother.



bgrouse said:


> You're full of shit! Here is how that discussion started (I searched for his name and that is the first instance in this thread):


I'm not talking about how the discussion got started, the guy was shot after the cops rammed his vehicle.



bgrouse said:


> You did NOT say you were talking about the end of the video specifically when you lied about what happened.


Well, you weren't talking about the beginning of the video when you mentioned it, either.  In fact, what you said...

_"...the guy intentionally drove his car in a threatening manner, *crashing it into the cop car, at which point the cops were justified in* defending themselves *by killing this turd*..." _​
...indicates you were talking about the end of the video.

_"...crashing it into the cop car, at which point..."_​
Those words right there indicates one incident directly followed the other.  And BTW, you still have not acknowledged the cops ran into him.



bgrouse said:


> And why is it not OK to use deadly force to protect yourself from someone who attacks you with a car?


At the time of the shooting, it was the cops who just attacked him with their car.



bgrouse said:


> You seem to have a lot of trouble with the guy who passed by protesters,


Now you're the one who's lying.  The guy deliberately drove his car into a crowd of people.



bgrouse said:


> but no trouble with someone who hit a cop car twice attempting to pin the cop against the car.


If someone walks up to you with a gun and says they're going to kill you, are you just going to sit there and let them shoot you to death?



bgrouse said:


> I'm saying you're a damned liar. I'm also wondering whom he hit. Was someone injured or killed as a result of it? And if nobody was hit, why are you asking if it's OK?


How can I be a liar, when I was asking a question?  Questions are not lies.  They're questions.



bgrouse said:


> I see one person on the edge of the crosswalk. He's also not in the path of the car.


That's because he had to jump out of the way.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> At the end of a car chase during which the so-called victim endangered innocent people's lives by driving recklessly through crowded streets. What about the victims of the drugs he was selling? Any compassion for them? I don't know how anyone could watch the dashcam footage and pretend as if the cops were the bad guys in the situation.


First off, it wasn't proven the guy was selling drugs and second, that dashcam recorded the cop saying he was going to kill the guy.  That's premeditated murder.


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 22, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > At the end of a car chase during which the so-called victim endangered innocent people's lives by driving recklessly through crowded streets. What about the victims of the drugs he was selling? Any compassion for them? I don't know how anyone could watch the dashcam footage and pretend as if the cops were the bad guys in the situation.
> ...



AS IF in the heat of a moment nobody has ever said "I'm gonna kill that bastard". Dude almost ran him over, he's only human. Why do you hate cops so much?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> AS IF in the heat of a moment nobody has ever said "I'm gonna kill that bastard". Dude almost ran him over, he's only human. Why do you hate cops so much?


Because a cop gave me a ticket for running a red light.  I asked him, _"Can't ya just give me a warning?" _And he replied,_ "Not after you called me an asshole!"_

I don't hate cops and you make a good point.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 22, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *IF black lives matter why are blacks killing more blacks then ANY other group?*
> ...


BLM doesn't care if blacks get killed by blacks.  It doesn't fit their narrative and they can't use it to justify acting like savages.    BLM doesn't care if blacks kill whites because those pieces of shit think whites deserve it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 22, 2017)

impuretrash said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



I've tried to explain it to him using basic algebra when it comes to food stamps.  The math was too hard for him to understand.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> BLM doesn't care if blacks get killed by blacks. It doesn't fit their narrative and they can't use it to justify acting like savages. BLM doesn't care if blacks kill whites because those pieces of shit think whites deserve it.



And you base that on what, exactly?  

Here's the thing, if a black kills another black, or a white, and the police can put down the donuts long enough to do their jobs, that person is arrested, tried, convicted and imprisoned. 

On the other hand, when a cop shoots a black kid with his hands up, or playing with a toy, or wandering about in a daze, a whole system springs up to protect that cop from any accountability. 

That's why BLM exists.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > BLM doesn't care if blacks get killed by blacks. It doesn't fit their narrative and they can't use it to justify acting like savages. BLM doesn't care if blacks kill whites because those pieces of shit think whites deserve it.
> ...



BLM exists because the savages try to justify savage acts by their fellow blacks.  

Why don't the blacks march when a cop kills a white if COPS are what they are protesting?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> BLM exists because the savages try to justify savage acts by their fellow blacks.
> 
> Why don't the blacks march when a cop kills a white if COPS are what they are protesting?



when cops kill white people, they are investigated and usually fired if they were found in the wrong.  

But here's the reality of how police handle different races. 

The first picture is of a black man selling single cigarettes being choked to death by cops. 

The second picture is a white man who killed 9 black people in a church and was treated with kid gloves.  They even took him to Burger King becasue the poor thing looked peckish.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > BLM exists because the savages try to justify savage acts by their fellow blacks.
> ...



The problem is you show a single point in time picture without anything indicating what went on before.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> The problem is you show a single point in time picture without anything indicating what went on before.



No, the problem is the police systematically treat blacks different than whites. 

I have no issue with the way the police handled Roof.  They took him alive, they probably got useful information out of him that helped in his trial. 

I have a huge problem with the way they arrested garner, where they used deadly force on an unarmed man to enforce what was at best a nuisance crime.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is you show a single point in time picture without anything indicating what went on before.
> ...



No, the problem is you WANT to see a difference and you'll continue to do so as long as you WANT to do so.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> No, the problem is you WANT to see a difference and you'll continue to do so as long as you WANT to do so.



Um, no, there was a difference. 

White guy commits a horrible crime, they take every effort to make sure they take him alive.  

Black guy commits minor crime, and they use deadly force on him.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 22, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > No, the problem is you WANT to see a difference and you'll continue to do so as long as you WANT to do so.
> ...



Um, yes, there is a difference.    Not my problem you're too blind to see it.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 22, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > That's what my mother told me.
> ...


Yes you did you lying turd!

I asked:
_Exactly *what shit*, that is supposedly visible *in that video*, *does BLM supposedly want to stop*?_

You answered:
_A car deliberately driving into a crowd of people, then police not going after the car._



> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > I was just pointing out that the easiest way to do that was to follow mom's advice that most people follow anyway.
> ...


You're retarded! I specifically pointed out that this is when the *justification *to kill him occurred. I underlined it for you above.





> And BTW, you still have not acknowledged the cops ran into him.


What does that change? I also didn't acknowledge they breathed air or walked on two legs.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > And why is it not OK to use deadly force to protect yourself from someone who attacks you with a car?
> ...


And your point is? It doesn't undo what happened just a bit earlier. I guess you think if a guy shoots at a cop, the cop can only shoot at the person's front?





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to have a lot of trouble with the guy who passed by protesters,
> ...


So who was hit or hurt by him driving his car into the crowd?





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > but no trouble with someone who hit a cop car twice attempting to pin the cop against the car.
> ...


Is that what happened to Smith?





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > I'm saying you're a damned liar. I'm also wondering whom he hit. Was someone injured or killed as a result of it? And if nobody was hit, why are you asking if it's OK?
> ...


Your question stated a premise, shit for brains!

_And it doesn't matter to you that *those people (in the video) were standing in a crosswalk*?_

So essentially you made a claim ("those people were standing in a crosswalk") and asked if it mattered to me. How fucking retarded are you?


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > I see one person on the edge of the crosswalk. He's also not in the path of the car.
> ...


So show me a picture just before the driver passed them where there were multiple people standing in the crosswalk in the place where the driver would later pass!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Yes you did you lying turd!
> 
> I asked:
> _Exactly *what shit*, that is supposedly visible *in that video*, *does BLM supposedly want to stop*?_
> ...


Where do you see the word "avoid" in my statement?



bgrouse said:


> You're retarded! I specifically pointed out that this is when the *justification *to kill him occurred. I underlined it for you above.


How old are you?  You talk like you're 15.



bgrouse said:


> So who was hit or hurt by him driving his car into the crowd?


Well, you finally admit he drove into a crowd of people.



bgrouse said:


> Is that what happened to Smith?


Smith didn't shoot at the cops.



bgrouse said:


> Your question stated a premise, shit for brains!
> 
> _And it doesn't matter to you that *those people (in the video) were standing in a crosswalk*?_
> 
> So essentially you made a claim ("those people were standing in a crosswalk") and asked if it mattered to me. How fucking retarded are you?


Questions are not statements.  And why is it retarded to ask you if it mattered.  Everything you've said to date has been in favor of the car's right to drive into a crowd of people.  I guess _Black Lives *Don't* Matter_ in your world?



bgrouse said:


> So show me a picture just before the driver passed them where there were multiple people standing in the crosswalk in the place where the driver would later pass!


I already did, you fuckin' racist.  Go back and look at it yourself.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 22, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you did you lying turd!
> ...


You were answering my question where I asked you what they wanted to stop. Saying they want to avoid it is the same thing phrased differently. Are you really that thick?





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > You're retarded! I specifically pointed out that this is when the *justification *to kill him occurred. I underlined it for you above.
> ...


You talk like you're a retard.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > So who was hit or hurt by him driving his car into the crowd?
> ...


Why don't you answer the question? If he really drove into the crowd, he would have hit/hurt someone. I phrased the question like that to make a point and you fell for it. Your failure to show any evidence of anyone being hit proves he just drove past the protesters, not into them.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Is that what happened to Smith?
> ...


No, he tried to kill them with his car, at which point the cops were justified in sending him to hell.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Your question stated a premise, shit for brains!
> ...


No, but your question *contained *one, idiot!





> And why is it retarded to ask you if it mattered.


Because they weren't standing in it.





> Everything you've said to date has been in favor of the car's right to drive into a crowd of people.  I guess _Black Lives *Don't* Matter_ in your world?


OK, let me rephrase: it's OK to drive into an area containing people, thereby "into a crowd of people," as long as you don't attempt to hit or hit anyone (or someone's valuable property, like a car, you get the idea), OK?





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > So show me a picture just before the driver passed them where there were multiple people standing in the crosswalk in the place where the driver would later pass!
> ...


I looked. They're not in the crosswalk. Not any people that are in the way of the car.

The bottom line is this: the driver you're whining about didn't hit any person or any vehicle. He saw a gap in the protesters and drove past peacefully. Your beloved negro, on the other hand, tried to pin a cop against the car and ended up hitting the cop car twice.

The rest of your bullshit is a matter of derailing the subject of our discussion by debating pointless semantics.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 22, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> 
> Maybe if the cameras didn't follow the extremists, we'd find there isn't a major race problem...



King said that decades ago and police are still on their bullshit.  Welp, it's only been decades, yanno?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 22, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> You were answering my question where I asked you what they wanted to stop. Saying they want to avoid it is the same thing phrased differently. Are you really that thick?


Typical internet troll.

They want to stop "you" and these bullshit little posts you keep uploading.



bgrouse said:


> Why don't you answer the question? If he really drove into the crowd, he would have hit/hurt someone.


That's not true.  People had to jump out of the way.  That doesn't mean he didn't drive straight for the crowd.  But just keep doing your little troll bullshit.  We're way off topic and that's your fault.



bgrouse said:


> I phrased the question like that to make a point and you fell for it. Your failure to show any evidence of anyone being hit proves he just drove past the protesters, not into them.


Yawn.



bgrouse said:


> No, he tried to kill them with his car, at which point the cops were justified in sending him to hell.


At the time he was murdered, he was not threatening anyone with deadly force.  You're really into revenge, aren't you?



bgrouse said:


> No, but your question *contained *one, idiot!


A question, is not a statement, dumbass!  Home school did you no favors.




bgrouse said:


> Because they weren't standing in it.


That wasn't what I asked you.



bgrouse said:


> OK, let me rephrase: it's OK to drive into an area containing people, thereby "into a crowd of people," as long as you don't attempt to hit or hit anyone (or someone's valuable property, like a car, you get the idea), OK?


Well, that's not what happened.  He deliberately tried to hit them.



bgrouse said:


> I looked. They're not in the crosswalk. Not any people that are in the way of the car.


You're a fuckin' liar.



bgrouse said:


> The bottom line is this: the driver you're whining about didn't hit any person or any vehicle. He saw a gap in the protesters and drove past peacefully. Your beloved negro, on the other hand, tried to pin a cop against the car and ended up hitting the cop car twice.


There wasn't a gap there before he hit the gas.



bgrouse said:


> The rest of your bullshit is a matter of derailing the subject of our discussion by debating pointless semantics.


That's called projection, on your part.  Accusing me of what you happen to be doing at the time.

What is BLM protesting?  People like you.  Racists like you.  Dumbass hayseed-inbred-rednecks like you.  Punk ass little bitches like you, who treat brown people like they're sub-human.

Now troll on, troll boy.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 23, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > You were answering my question where I asked you what they wanted to stop. Saying they want to avoid it is the same thing phrased differently. Are you really that thick?
> ...


You don't need to be pointing a gun at someone at the time you are shot. You can be shot after the fact. For instance, if a criminal fires at police and then stops to reload or retreats to a better position. In that example, he's still a threat, just not a direct one in the sense that he's not pointing a gun at that very moment. Ever heard of the fleeing felon rule? Smith was still in control of the weapon he initially used to attack the cops.



> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > No, but your question *contained *one, idiot!
> ...


It's called a loaded question (AKA complex question), you moron! Here, some non-home schooling for you:

_The fallacy of complex question is *usually * (but not always) in the *form or a question*. The fallacy involves the asking of a *question that* tacitly *assumes the truth of a statement* (or occurrence of a state of affairs) not generally granted or not given into evidence._

Complex Question; Loaded Question; Leading Question


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Because they weren't standing in it.
> ...


I see no evidence of that given that he was driving at jogging speed (notice how the protesters were easily able to catch up with the car initially after it passed them) and the fact that he waited only to drive through an area devoid of protesters. Looks like you're making shit up.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > I looked. They're not in the crosswalk. Not any people that are in the way of the car.
> ...


Even you admitted they weren't in the crosswalk in the picture you posted!



Billo_Really said:


> Interesting you won't *comment on the picture I provided* the moment the car entered the crosswalk that showed people in that crosswalk.





bgrouse said:


> I see *one person on the edge of the crosswalk. He's also not in the path of the car*.





Billo_Really said:


> * That's because* he had to jump out of the way.



You're contradicting yourself.



> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > The bottom line is this: the driver you're whining about didn't hit any person or any vehicle. He saw a gap in the protesters and drove past peacefully. Your beloved negro, on the other hand, tried to pin a cop against the car and ended up hitting the cop car twice.
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> You don't need to be pointing a gun at someone at the time you are shot. You can be shot after the fact.


Yeah, it's called murder.



bgrouse said:


> For instance, if a criminal fires at police and then stops to reload or retreats to a better position. In that example, he's still a threat, just not a direct one in the sense that he's not pointing a gun at that very moment. Ever heard of the fleeing felon rule? Smith was still in control of the weapon he initially used to attack the cops.


No he wasn't.  After the cop rammed his car into the vehicle, it was incapacitated.  So he was no longer in control. 



bgrouse said:


> It's called a loaded question (AKA complex question), you moron! Here, some non-home schooling for you:
> 
> _The fallacy of complex question is *usually * (but not always) in the *form or a question*. The fallacy involves the asking of a *question that* tacitly *assumes the truth of a statement* (or occurrence of a state of affairs) not generally granted or not given into evidence._
> 
> Complex Question; Loaded Question; Leading Question


It's not a complex question, because I didn't assume any alleged truth about you.   I asked you, _"Why is it retarded to ask you if it matters to you?"
_
A complex question would be,_ "Why doesn't it matter to you?"  _Or, _"Why is it retarded to ask you if it matters, when we both know you don't?"_

I simply asked why is it retarded to ask that question, which is not a complex fallacy.



bgrouse said:


> I see no evidence of that given that he was driving at jogging speed (notice how the protesters were easily able to catch up with the car initially after it passed them)


That's because he stopped, you stupid troll.



bgrouse said:


> and the fact that he waited only to drive through an area devoid of protesters. Looks like you're making shit up.


Wrong, troll.  He drove straight into a crowd, as the video shows.



bgrouse said:


> Even you admitted they weren't in the crosswalk in the picture you posted!


No I didn't.  I said they jumped out of the way, not out of the crosswalk, you piece of shit, troll.



bgrouse said:


> You're contradicting yourself.


More troll speak, from troll boy.  Deliberately derailing the thread to talk about his troll nonsense.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 23, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Um, yes, there is a difference. Not my problem you're too blind to see it.



White guy gets handled with kids gloves, black guy handled brutally. 
Yes, there is a difference. 
Not my problem you are too racist to see why it's wrong.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 23, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need to be pointing a gun at someone at the time you are shot. You can be shot after the fact.
> ...


Nope, it's not. You're an idiot. Cops can shoot people who are still threatening.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > For instance, if a criminal fires at police and then stops to reload or retreats to a better position. In that example, he's still a threat, just not a direct one in the sense that he's not pointing a gun at that very moment. Ever heard of the fleeing felon rule? Smith was still in control of the weapon he initially used to attack the cops.
> ...


Prove it was "incapacitated."





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > It's called a loaded question (AKA complex question), you moron! Here, some non-home schooling for you:
> ...


Here's what you asked:

_And it doesn't matter to you that *those people (in the video) were standing in a crosswalk*?_

Which is a question that assumes those people were standing in a crosswalk.

Which fits the definition of:

_The fallacy of complex question is usually (but not always) in the form or a question. The fallacy involves the asking of a question that tacitly *assumes the truth of a statement* (or occurrence of a state of affairs) not generally granted or not given into evidence. _

Get it now idiot?





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > I see no evidence of that given that he was driving at jogging speed (notice how the protesters were easily able to catch up with the car initially after it passed them)
> ...


I see at least one person keeping up in parallel. Stopping is what allowed him to close the distance perpendicularly.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > and the fact that he waited only to drive through an area devoid of protesters. Looks like you're making shit up.
> ...


As usual you're arguing semantics and not proving anything. The bottom line is the driver didn't hit anyone while your negro hit a cop car twice.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Even you admitted they weren't in the crosswalk in the picture you posted!
> ...


So put your money where your mouth is and post a still of people standing squarely in the crosswalk AND in the path of where the car eventually passes. You can do it just like I did a while ago (I actually posted a video AND a still) when I outed you a piece of shit liar.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > You're contradicting yourself.
> ...


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Um, yes, there is a difference. Not my problem you're too blind to see it.
> ...



Coward like you making claims he won't provide anything to prove.  Man like me willing to provide whatever it takes to back up what he says.

Not my fault you can't see the difference.  Maybe you do and simply like living as a coward.  

As for your post, no difference.  You focus solely on the action the person took ignoring how they reacted when the police encountered them.  

Ever watch Live PD?  When the white guys act up, they get treated like they deserve.  When they don't, the same.  When the black guys act up, they get treated like they deserve.  Whey they don't, the same.  You likely hate that show because it reveals what I've been saying as true.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Ever watch Live PD? When the white guys act up, they get treated like they deserve. When they don't, the same. When the black guys act up, they get treated like they deserve. Whey they don't, the same. You likely hate that show because it reveals what I've been saying as true



You do realize on a show like Live PD, the cops know they are being filmed and aren't going to do things that are going to get them in trouble, right?


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Ever watch Live PD? When the white guys act up, they get treated like they deserve. When they don't, the same. When the black guys act up, they get treated like they deserve. Whey they don't, the same. You likely hate that show because it reveals what I've been saying as true
> ...



You do realize that you continue to make excuses for your hatred of cops?

That's why blacks will always be behind  whites.  You make excuses for them enabling them to continue to do things that keep themselves down.  And you wonder why they'll be behind.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Ever watch Live PD? When the white guys act up, they get treated like they deserve. When they don't, the same. When the black guys act up, they get treated like they deserve. Whey they don't, the same. You likely hate that show because it reveals what I've been saying as true
> ...


Many cops, like some of the ones in the "controversial" encounters with blacks, ARE filmed, either by bystanders or their own cameras.




JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > BLM exists because the savages try to justify savage acts by their fellow blacks.
> ...



Both of the encounters were filmed. Roof gave up right away. The moron Garner was waving his hands like a retard and yelling and didn't give up easily. Roof's stop looked like it was initially a higher risk stop and that's visible in the cops' decision to stop him at gunpoint, but what they did afterwards is what affected the way they were eventually put into handcuffs and taken away.

Initial arrests generally don't have an existing conviction associated with them, just suspicion. The cop's job is not to punish the criminal, but to arrest him, which is why the entirety of the arrest process generally has little to do with the suspected crime and more to do with the behavior of the suspect.

It was Garner's fault that he decided to be morbidly obese and he had even more reason to comply since the more "hands on" the cops got thanks to his behavior the more likely he would have been hurt.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> You do realize that you continue to make excuses for your hatred of cops?



Not at all. Good cops who do their jobs and are professional totally have my support.  They are the ones who get picked for a show like "LivePD". Guys like Loehmann and Van Dyke, they don't get picked for shows like that.  Even their police departments know they are loose cannons. 



Conservative65 said:


> That's why blacks will always be behind whites. You make excuses for them enabling them to continue to do things that keep themselves down. And you wonder why they'll be behind.



Again, pretending racism isn't pervasive in this country doesnt' make it go away. 



bgrouse said:


> Both of the encounters were filmed. Roof gave up right away. The moron Garner was waving his hands like a retard and yelling and didn't give up easily. Roof's stop looked like it was initially a higher risk stop and that's visible in the cops' decision to stop him at gunpoint, but what they did afterwards is what affected the way they were eventually put into handcuffs and taken away.



Okay, buddy, you tell yourself that.  A black guy who wasted 9 white people wouldn't have gotten the kids gloves Burger King treatment. 



bgrouse said:


> Initial arrests generally don't have an existing conviction associated with them, just suspicion. The cop's job is not to punish the criminal, but to arrest him, which is why the entirety of the arrest process generally has little to do with the suspected crime and more to do with the behavior of the suspect.



sorry, I don't think that selling loose cigarettes is worthy of lethal force.  That's just crazy talk.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize that you continue to make excuses for your hatred of cops?
> ...




Nothing but excuses from you Joe.  It's all you have which means you have nothing because you're miserable existence is worth nothing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 24, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Nothing but excuses from you Joe. It's all you have which means you have nothing because you're miserable existence is worth nothing.



whatever, Possum Catcher..   

Point is, eventually, there's going to be a day when White folks aren't running this country anymore... then what do you do?


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize that you continue to make excuses for your hatred of cops?
> ...


You can speculate about what would have happened all you want. The bottom line is these two incidents involved significantly different responses to the cops' arrest attempts from the suspects and the cops' actions were accordingly different. If you wanted.

A better question is why you posted pictures of two incidents that worked *against* your position.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Initial arrests generally don't have an existing conviction associated with them, just suspicion. The cop's job is not to punish the criminal, but to arrest him, which is why the entirety of the arrest process generally has little to do with the suspected crime and more to do with the behavior of the suspect.
> ...


The cops didn't use force for selling loose cigarettes, idiot. They used it because he resisted, as I already told you. Why can't you understand that the arrest is not the punishment?

There was also no damage to Garner's windpipe or neck bones per the autopsy report article I read. Garner was held by the neck for less than 20 seconds. I'm not aware of anyone who can be choked to death in 20 seconds or less unless the choking action causes other damage to the throat, which apparently was not found in the autopsy. Watching the video, it looks like Garner was held in a "choke hold" for a few seconds at most and was then able to speak. The report even cited prone positioning during physical restraint as a cause of death, the others including the choke hold/medical conditions. So yes, while the choke hold may have prevented him from breathing initially, it was less than 20 seconds and obviously not enough to even cause unconsciousness. The rest of the time Garner spent without breath was apparently due to his own weight pressing on him. He literally chose to make himself so fat that he couldn't survive a prone arrest!

This guy was on the way to morgue for a long time. And it was his fault.

Meanwhile, De Blasio is still making cigarettes more expensive and fueling the illegal cigarette trade:
NYC Hikes Price Of Pack Of Cigarettes To $13, Highest In US


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing but excuses from you Joe. It's all you have which means you have nothing because you're miserable existence is worth nothing.
> ...


Then it would turn into your average African shithole, which is generally what happens when negroes run a government. I guess we'll have to move or starve to death then.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 24, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> The cops didn't use force for selling loose cigarettes, idiot. They used it because he resisted, as I already told you. Why can't you understand that the arrest is not the punishment?
> 
> There was also no damage to Garner's windpipe or neck bones per the autopsy report article I read.



Garner died because he was a fat piece of sh1t who resisted arrest, after being caught committing a victimless crime invented by Democrats.   Right, no damage to the windpipe or neck bones.  It's like when they trank very big animals, they have to get them back on their feet quickly or the animal could die.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 24, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > The cops didn't use force for selling loose cigarettes, idiot. They used it because he resisted, as I already told you. Why can't you understand that the arrest is not the punishment?
> ...


NYPD Brass Ordered a Crackdown on Illegal Cigarettes Right Before Eric Garner’s Death

Not vouching for the source, but it's in line with the other articles I saw.

If the democrats want to run their zoo safely, they need to limit the population size by neutering their pets.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 24, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> You can speculate about what would have happened all you want. The bottom line is these two incidents involved significantly different responses to the cops' arrest attempts from the suspects and the cops' actions were accordingly different. If you wanted.



The only difference was how much force you use based on race. 

Roof was white- he got Burger King. 
Garner was black- He got a chokehold. 

That's all kinds of fucked up, for those of us who aren't racists. 



bgrouse said:


> The cops didn't use force for selling loose cigarettes, idiot. They used it because he resisted, as I already told you. Why can't you understand that the arrest is not the punishment?



Because it wasn't something that really merited arrest.  I mean, I guess cops could shoot jaywalkers, but most sensible people would consider that excessive.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 24, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > You can speculate about what would have happened all you want. The bottom line is these two incidents involved significantly different responses to the cops' arrest attempts from the suspects and the cops' actions were accordingly different. If you wanted.
> ...


Except the video clearly shows Roof giving up right away while Garner resists. You're in denial aren't you?





> Roof was white- he got Burger King.
> Garner was black- He got a chokehold.
> 
> That's all kinds of fucked up, for those of us who aren't racists.
> ...


Once again, your stupidity knows no limits. Could cops shoot jaywalkers? Sure, *if they pull out a gun and shoot at the cop when he tries to detain them*. And if the guy is black, you'll likely be on here saying the white cop shot him for jaywalking because you're too stupid to see the real reason he shot him.

I don't know what De Blasio was pushing as the punishment for selling cigarettes, but if it related to tax collection like I think it did, then it wouldn't surprise me if it was arrestable given that tax evasion in the US carries years of prison time. Not that it matters, since any ticket can be turned into an arrest if the suspect is stupid enough, like refusing to sign the ticket copy in some states. What Happens if You Refuse to Sign a Traffic Citation

Not sure if the video is real or an act, but something like this can happen in some states:


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 24, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Not sure if the video is real or an act, but something like this can happen in some states:



It seems cops are taught not to play games.  You have a knife, put it down or get shot.  You have a ticket, sign it or be arrested.   The cop probably isn't going to sit there and argue with you for an hour.  Nor should he.  Playing games makes the cop look stupid and it gives the suspect opportunity to cause greater trouble.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 25, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if the video is real or an act, but something like this can happen in some states:
> ...


Even if the cops did act for personal/unprofessional reasons (like hatred, racism, etc...), which doesn't seem to be the case, it's far more likely they would have reacted to Garner's annoying behavior, as he was whining about harassment and waving his arms around like a retard, than due to some general racism towards blacks. Liberals just can't debate much without injecting some half-assed racial/sexual orientation/gun prohibition angle into it.

Anyway, what's their solution to dealing with Garner?

1. Get rid of cigarette taxes and sales tax (or whatever the case was with Garner), which would make this a nonissue.

2. Make it a rule saying cops shouldn't try to apprehend or detain lawbreakers if they resist.

It's obvious Garner wasn't giving up without a fight, so asking him nicely wouldn't have worked.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 25, 2017)

This thread is proof racism is still a major problem in this country.

*It's Nearly Impossible for Victims of Police Brutality to Get Justice*
*With every life taken, law enforcement is exposed for being the source of violence rather than its remedy.
*
_Despite three years of intense public pressure over the fatal police shootings of black Americans, district attorneys, judges and juries around the country have rarely held law enforcement accountable. And so the shootings and acquittals continue._​
St. Louis police act more like the Gestapo, than they do public servants.

_The Sunday after Stockley’s acquittal was announced, police used a controversial tactic of mass arrests called “kettling,” ultimately taking more than a hundred people into custody through savage force. The St. Louis Post-Dispatch interviewed one activist who was arrested so roughly that he couldn’t breathe, telling the newspaper, “It was the most brutal arrest I’ve ever experienced in my life. I thought I was going to die.”

Mike Faulk, a reporter for the paper, was also among those arrested. His experience was described thus:
_​_Multiple officers knocked Faulk down, he said, and pinned his limbs to the ground. A firm foot pushed his head into the pavement. *Once he was subdued, he recalled, an officer squirted pepper spray in his face*._​​
This is why it is the duty of all Americans to support the BLM movement.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing but excuses from you Joe. It's all you have which means you have nothing because you're miserable existence is worth nothing.
> ...



Even you realize your existence is worthless.  

There won't be a country if n*ggers and spics are expected to run it.  They can't run a household.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 25, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Joe is only concerned about the reason the police were there.  Joe doesn't take into account that when they arrived, he resisted arrest.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 25, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Except the video clearly shows Roof giving up right away while Garner resists. You're in denial aren't you?



Again, brutal force was used with a black guy, a white guy was treated with kid gloves. I mean, shit, they got him lunch at Burger King, for crying out loud. 



bgrouse said:


> Once again, your stupidity knows no limits. Could cops shoot jaywalkers? Sure, *if they pull out a gun and shoot at the cop when he tries to detain them*. And if the guy is black, you'll likely be on here saying the white cop shot him for jaywalking because you're too stupid to see the real reason he shot him.



Except- 
Mike Brown didn't have a gun.
LaQuan McDonald didn't have a gun. (he had a pocket knife that wasn't even out.) 
Sandra Bland didn't have a gun
Eric Garner didn't have a gun
Tamir Rice didn't have a gun (it was a toy, and it wasn't even visible)

And these are the ones we know about because someone got them on tape. Who knows what kind of shit we don't know about. 

See a pattern here.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 25, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Joe is only concerned about the reason the police were there. Joe doesn't take into account that when they arrived, he resisted arrest.



Um, yeah, that's kind of important. It should not take six guys and a chokehold to arrest a guy for something as petty as selling single cigarettes.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe is only concerned about the reason the police were there. Joe doesn't take into account that when they arrived, he resisted arrest.
> ...



Yet you ignore he resisted.  That's what happens when you don't do what you're asked to do.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 25, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Yet you ignore he resisted. That's what happens when you don't do what you're asked to do.



Yup, he resisted..  Good for him.  You should resist unjust laws. 

Aren't you the one who goes around threatening to shoot anyone who tries to take your guns?


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Yet you ignore he resisted. That's what happens when you don't do what you're asked to do.
> ...



Until those laws are the ones you Liberals want in place.

Where have I threatened such a thing?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 25, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Until those laws are the ones you Liberals want in place.
> 
> Where have I threatened such a thing?



You do it all the time... but never mind.  

So if they pass a gun ban tomorrow, you'll sheepishly hand over all your guns to the ATF when they show up to collect them?  

Really?


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Until those laws are the ones you Liberals want in place.
> ...



Post the quote where I do that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 25, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Post the quote where I do that.



How about answering the question. If there's a gun ban, are you going to peacefully hand over your guns?


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Post the quote where I do that.
> ...



Post a quote where I said what you claimed I said.  

Are you man enough to try and take them from me?  We both know you aren't.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 25, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Post a quote where I said what you claimed I said.
> 
> Are you man enough to try and take them from me? We both know you aren't.



Again, I said that we will fight for laws to get the government to take them from you.  Otherwise that will be theft. 

So WHEN we actually pass that gun law, are you going to peacefully hand over the guns or not?


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Post a quote where I said what you claimed I said.
> ...



If you were man enough to try, I can guarantee no theft would occur.  

Won't happen, son, just like you having the guts to be a man and do yourself what you say should be done won't happen.  My gunS are safe.


----------



## BulletProof (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> [Um, yeah, that's kind of important. It should not take six guys and a chokehold to arrest a guy for something as petty as selling single cigarettes.



What are you saying?  I would hope you're saying that if caught in a petty crime, don't get yourself killed over it by escalating the situation.  But, no.  Garner is just a dumb n1gger to you:  It's all up to white people to find solutions for problems caused by blacks.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 25, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > [Um, yeah, that's kind of important. It should not take six guys and a chokehold to arrest a guy for something as petty as selling single cigarettes.
> ...



Joe thinks that when the perp is black he/she should be able to act like an ass and cops chalk it up to them just being black.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 25, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> What are you saying? I would hope you're saying that if caught in a petty crime, don't get yourself killed over it by escalating the situation. But, no. Garner is just a dumb n1gger to you: It's all up to white people to find solutions for problems caused by blacks.



I would ask who escalated the situation here, Garner or the cops.  

Have you actually watched the video? It doesn't even look like he did what they accused him of. 


It also looks like they were harrassing the guy taking the film. 

Sorry, man, cops were completely in the wrong here. 

Now, I don't expect racists like you to have any decency, but at least practice a little fiscal self interest.  When the thug cops do something like this, it usually ends up with the family getting paid millions of dollars in settlements because they gave a racist bully a badge a gun.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Except the video clearly shows Roof giving up right away while Garner resists. You're in denial aren't you?
> ...


Which correlates 100% to the suspects' resistance to arrest (Garner resisted, Roof did not).

You can stop repeating yourself now. You sound like a broken record.





> I mean, shit, they got him lunch at Burger King, for crying out loud.
> 
> 
> bgrouse said:
> ...


Which contributed to the fact that Eric Garner was not shot.





> Tamir Rice didn't have a gun (it was a toy, and it wasn't even visible)
> 
> And these are the ones we know about because someone got them on tape. Who knows what kind of shit we don't know about.
> 
> See a pattern here.


I see that you're a retard and would be surprised to learn that you could tie your own shoes. Instead of adding names to the discussion, you should be trying to comprehend the Roof/Garner difference first (specifically, the fact that there was a significant difference in their levels of resistance in addition to skin color difference). You have to learn to walk before you can run, kid!


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Yet you ignore he resisted. That's what happens when you don't do what you're asked to do.
> ...


Then your problem is with De Blasio, not the cops.

New York City Mayor Exit Polls - 2013 Election Results

Negroes voted overwhelmingly (to the tune of 96%) for him.

NYPD No. 3's order over loose smokes led to Garner chokehold death
And he's still doing it:
De Blasio Backs Plan to Lift Base Price of Pack of Cigarettes to $13


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Post a quote where I said what you claimed I said.
> ...


Some areas already have a "gun ban," like NYC, NJ, and CA. I don't see white republicans leading the violent crime statistics.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe is only concerned about the reason the police were there. Joe doesn't take into account that when they arrived, he resisted arrest.
> ...


Agreed. It shouldn't. Too bad Garner made the arrest harder and more hands-on by resisting.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 25, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > What are you saying? I would hope you're saying that if caught in a petty crime, don't get yourself killed over it by escalating the situation. But, no. Garner is just a dumb n1gger to you: It's all up to white people to find solutions for problems caused by blacks.
> ...


Garner.





> Have you actually watched the video? It doesn't even look like he did what they accused him of.
> 
> 
> It also looks like they were harrassing the guy taking the film.
> ...


You sound utterly retarded. Can you pick an idea you want to prove and stick with it? WTF does the guy with the camera have to do with this? What don't you think Garner did that you think they accused him of?


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 26, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Joe refuses to acknowledge a pattern when it comes to blacks being shot by police.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 26, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Which correlates 100% to the suspects' resistance to arrest (Garner resisted, Roof did not).
> 
> You can stop repeating yourself now. You sound like a broken record.



Again, did you watch the tape. He didn't "resist arrest, the cops just ganged up on them because he was talking back. 



bgrouse said:


> I see that you're a retard and would be surprised to learn that you could tie your own shoes. Instead of adding names to the discussion, you should be trying to comprehend the Roof/Garner difference first (specifically, the fact that there was a significant difference in their levels of resistance in addition to skin color difference). You have to learn to walk before you can run, kid!



I understand the difference very well. 

Roof was white, and they were going to do everything they could to take him alive and safeguard him after arrest. 

Garner was black, so they could put him in a chokehold, because, hey, Silly Darkie, Rights are For White People. 

Incidently, I have no problem with the way Roof was arrested. The cops involved are to be commended, they took him alive without anyone getting hurt, and even managed to secure valuable evidence against him. 

I have a huge problem with using lethal force against Garner, who wasn't even doing what he was accused of.


----------



## pullURpantsup (Sep 26, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


If black people really felt that their lives matter, they'd stop killing each other.


----------



## harmonica (Sep 26, 2017)

BLM is TOTAL hypocrisy
blacks murder at over SEVEN times the rate of whites--most of their victims are BLACK

blacks commit hate crimes at over TWICE the rate of whites
Offenders

BLM wants to* KILL *white people
BLM Anti-Trump Protest In Seattle: ‘We Need To Start Killing People’

white extremists have murdered a whopping 77 people --*since 1995*
every *YEAR *blacks murder over 3000 people --mostly black
The Long List of Killings Committed by White Extremists Since the Oklahoma City Bombing
notice the words ''long list''  --how idiotic

most police shootings are self defense/justifiable


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 26, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Which correlates 100% to the suspects' resistance to arrest (Garner resisted, Roof did not).
> ...



The poor little black boys never do what they're accused of according to you.  

Michael Brown got his because of what he did.  You can claim all day long that the forensics experts don't know yet there isn't a damn thing you can do to change the facts they proved.  Whine, bitch, whine.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 26, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Which correlates 100% to the suspects' resistance to arrest (Garner resisted, Roof did not).
> ...


Of course I watched the tape. I even posted details from it, like the length of time of the "choke hold." Garner resisted arrest when he started pulling his hands away and whining like a little bitch for the cops not to touch him.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > I see that you're a retard and would be surprised to learn that you could tie your own shoes. Instead of adding names to the discussion, you should be trying to comprehend the Roof/Garner difference first (specifically, the fact that there was a significant difference in their levels of resistance in addition to skin color difference). You have to learn to walk before you can run, kid!
> ...


There was practically nothing to do to arrest him. He gave up immediately, idiot!





> Garner was black, so they could put him in a chokehold, because, hey, Silly Darkie, Rights are For White People.
> 
> Incidently, I have no problem with the way Roof was arrested. The cops involved are to be commended, they took him alive without anyone getting hurt, and even managed to secure valuable evidence against him.
> 
> I have a huge problem with using lethal force against Garner, who wasn't even doing what he was accused of.


Nobody used lethal force against Garner. Garner died due to his own weight, as the autopsy showed. Anyway, you sound like a broken record, repeating your liberal bullshit and totally ignoring reality like liberals tend to do.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 26, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


Only an utter liberal retard can fail to see that Roof surrendered right away while Garner resisted. They don't care. According to liberals, if a guy is black, he deserves the same treatment as another white guy, even if their behavior is totally different! I guess if a black guy starts beating him up and a white guy helps him, JoeB will say they both beat him. Can't treat blacks and whites differently!


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 27, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Joe thinks the black guy that resists should be treated the same as the white guy that didn't resist.    It has nothing to do with color.  It has to do with the common issue, whether or not someone resists.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 27, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Joe thinks the black guy that resists should be treated the same as the white guy that didn't resist.    It has nothing to do with color.  It has to do with the common issue, whether or not someone resists.


It's more like the black guy that doesn't resist, is treated like he is resisting.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 27, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Only an utter liberal retard can fail to see that Roof surrendered right away while Garner resisted. They don't care. According to liberals, if a guy is black, he deserves the same treatment as another white guy, even if their behavior is totally different! I guess if a black guy starts beating him up and a white guy helps him, JoeB will say they both beat him. Can't treat blacks and whites differently!


How about a white guy who punches the teeth out of a 12 year old boy (who is black) and does not get arrested by the white, racist cops?

*North Carolina Man Who Punched 12-Year-Old's Teeth Out and Called Him the N-Word Claims Self-Defense*​


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 27, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe thinks the black guy that resists should be treated the same as the white guy that didn't resist.    It has nothing to do with color.  It has to do with the common issue, whether or not someone resists.
> ...



You mean like the perpetuated lie of "hands up, don't shoot" that was shot down, pun intended, by three forensics experts?


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 27, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Only an utter liberal retard can fail to see that Roof surrendered right away while Garner resisted. They don't care. According to liberals, if a guy is black, he deserves the same treatment as another white guy, even if their behavior is totally different! I guess if a black guy starts beating him up and a white guy helps him, JoeB will say they both beat him. Can't treat blacks and whites differently!
> ...



Looks to me he should have stayed off the man's PRIVATE property.  

Interesting how the headline  already determined the boy was called n*gger because he claimed he was.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 27, 2017)

pullURpantsup said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



That doesn't fit their narrative.   They don't see where they can gain from addressing that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 27, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Michael Brown got his because of what he did. You can claim all day long that the forensics experts don't know yet there isn't a damn thing you can do to change the facts they proved. Whine, bitch, whine.



Okay, except the city paid off his family and Wilson will never work as a cop again.   So there's that.  Sending him to jail would have been nice.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 27, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Brown got his because of what he did. You can claim all day long that the forensics experts don't know yet there isn't a damn thing you can do to change the facts they proved. Whine, bitch, whine.
> ...


Michael Brown was nothing but a lying thug.  He got the results that he instigated.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 27, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Brown got his because of what he did. You can claim all day long that the forensics experts don't know yet there isn't a damn thing you can do to change the facts they proved. Whine, bitch, whine.
> ...



Bill Clinton paid $850,000 to Paula Jones.  Are you saying doing that means the entity paying is guilty?


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 27, 2017)

Jackson said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Joe doesn't believe the forensic experts that say Brown didn't have his hands up.  Joe went as far to claim he knows more than the experts do.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 27, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Michael Brown was nothing but a lying thug. He got the results that he instigated.



Yes, clearly shooting people for jaywalking and shoplifting is totally fair. 

Unless htey are white.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 27, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Joe doesn't believe the forensic experts that say Brown didn't have his hands up. Joe went as far to claim he knows more than the experts do.



Um, yeah, their argument goes against several witnesses that said he did have his hands up, and there's really no way you can tell where his hands were looking at his corpse.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 27, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe doesn't believe the forensic experts that say Brown didn't have his hands up. Joe went as far to claim he knows more than the experts do.
> ...



Still holding on that that foolish argument, huh?  

Forensic EXPERTS disagree with you.  Not a damn thing you can do but whine, NL.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 27, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Still holding on that that foolish argument, huh?
> 
> Forensic EXPERTS disagree with you. Not a damn thing you can do but whine, NL.



Forensic experts on the Police Payroll, who have been known to doctor evidence.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 27, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Still holding on that that foolish argument, huh?
> ...



EXPERTS unlike the witness on the thug "payroll" who have been known to cover for their own kind.  

You don't have to like it, you don't have to agree with, and you don't have to accept it.  However, that was the ruling and there isn't a damn thing you can do about it, n-lover.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 27, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> EXPERTS unlike the witness on the thug "payroll" who have been known to cover for their own kind.



Again, people have been wrongly sent to death row based on what "Experts" claimed.  



Conservative65 said:


> You don't have to like it, you don't have to agree with, and you don't have to accept it. However, that was the ruling and there isn't a damn thing you can do about it, n-lover.



actually, policing will change in this country.... It already is.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 27, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > EXPERTS unlike the witness on the thug "payroll" who have been known to cover for their own kind.
> ...



That's not the case here.  

Yet you'll still be a n-lover.  Can't change that, boy.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 27, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Only an utter liberal retard can fail to see that Roof surrendered right away while Garner resisted. They don't care. According to liberals, if a guy is black, he deserves the same treatment as another white guy, even if their behavior is totally different! I guess if a black guy starts beating him up and a white guy helps him, JoeB will say they both beat him. Can't treat blacks and whites differently!
> ...


Depends on what led to the punch. White guy says he was defending himself.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 27, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Brown was nothing but a lying thug. He got the results that he instigated.
> ...


He wasn't shot for jaywalking, idiot, but for being violent to the cop. And it was more like a robbery.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 27, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> You mean like the perpetuated lie of "hands up, don't shoot" that was shot down, pun intended, by three forensics experts?


No.  I'm talking about the deliberate shooting of un-armed civilians of color.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 27, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Looks to me he should have stayed off the man's PRIVATE property.
> 
> Interesting how the headline  already determined the boy was called n*gger because he claimed he was.


It's pretty disgusting you think its okay to punch a 12 year old boy in the mouth.  

You're a piece of shit!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 27, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Depends on what led to the punch. White guy says he was defending himself.


You're a racist prick who is a good example of what is wrong with this country.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 27, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like the perpetuated lie of "hands up, don't shoot" that was shot down, pun intended, by three forensics experts?
> ...





Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on what led to the punch. White guy says he was defending himself.
> ...



Just so we're clear, you're saying:

1. It is NEVER acceptable or justifiable to punch a black 12-year-old boy in the teeth.
2. It is NEVER acceptable or justifiable to shoot an unarmed (meaning without a firearm or stabbing/slashing/bludgeoning weapon other than his own body/hands/feet/head) colored man.

Do those two statements accurately describe your beliefs?


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like the perpetuated lie of "hands up, don't shoot" that was shot down, pun intended, by three forensics experts?
> ...



No such thing.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks to me he should have stayed off the man's PRIVATE property.
> ...



It's disgusting you think anyone old enough to know better should be able to go on someone's private property without consequences.    The piece of shit is the one that went on this man's property.  When he takes the actions of a man, he is no longer treated like a boy.  No wonder so many blacks are in prison.  They're taught at a young age they can do whatever.  When they get older, they do things thinking that way and end up in jail.

I bet you're the kind that believe black thugs should be able to resist arrest with nothing happening to them.  Wait, I don't have to bet.  You've prove it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 28, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Just so we're clear, you're saying:
> 
> 1. It is NEVER acceptable or justifiable to punch a black 12-year-old boy in the teeth.
> 2. It is NEVER acceptable or justifiable to shoot an unarmed (meaning without a firearm or stabbing/slashing/bludgeoning weapon other than his own body/hands/feet/head) colored man.
> ...


This is not about me and I'm not into your troll bullshit.  I'm not interested in you trying to justify another ruthless act.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> No such thing.


Of coarse there is.  That's what officer Stokely did.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> It's disgusting you think anyone old enough to know better should be able to go on someone's private property without consequences.    The piece of shit is the one that went on this man's property.  When he takes the actions of a man, he is no longer treated like a boy.  No wonder so many blacks are in prison.  They're taught at a young age they can do whatever.  When they get older, they do things thinking that way and end up in jail.
> 
> I bet you're the kind that believe black thugs should be able to resist arrest with nothing happening to them.  Wait, I don't have to bet.  You've prove it.


You think kids playing in the street makes them black thugs?  You don't some racist prick coming out and threatening kids (with violence) playing in the street is initiating the conflict?  Do you always turn your back on someone threatening you?  Why is it, nowhere in your post do you have an issue with the actions of the white boy?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 28, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> He wasn't shot for jaywalking, idiot, but for being violent to the cop. And it was more like a robbery.



"more like"? Yeah, if you leave out the part where the store staff took his pot and didn't give him his merchandise, which is what the cops did when they selectively released video.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > No such thing.
> ...



Not based on the verdict.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > It's disgusting you think anyone old enough to know better should be able to go on someone's private property without consequences.    The piece of shit is the one that went on this man's property.  When he takes the actions of a man, he is no longer treated like a boy.  No wonder so many blacks are in prison.  They're taught at a young age they can do whatever.  When they get older, they do things thinking that way and end up in jail.
> ...



Playing in the street or blocking traffic?  Either way, they shouldn't have been there nor have gone on the man's private property.  

Where was the threat of violence?     The kids coming onto his property AFTER being warned not to do so is initiating the conflict.  

Let's see.  Kids playing where they shouldn't have been playing, blocking traffic which is also something they shouldn't have been doing, someone addressing it under the Liberal concept of "it takes a village",  and they come on the man's private property yet you think it's the white person's problem.  Where were the baby mamas of these kids?  I won't ask about the baby daddies because the baby mamas probably don't know.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 28, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Brown was nothing but a lying thug. He got the results that he instigated.
> ...


Ignoring an officer telling them to get out of the street and running away is totally smart.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 28, 2017)

Michael Brown was incredibly stupid.  Many times "incredibly stupid" ends with "incredibly dead."  So be it.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 28, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You mean like the perpetuated lie of "hands up, don't shoot" that was shot down, pun intended, by three forensics experts?
> ...


List them.  And point out what brought the police to notice him in the first place.  Love how you are not concerned about the unarmed WHITE civilians being shot.  Certainly there had to be some, from what I understand there are more of those than blacks shot.  The damn color doesn't make a difference.  If you do not follow the directions of the officer, instead run from them, there could be a consequence and it doesn't follow that a police officer thinks, "He's black.  Think I'll shoot and kill him."

Understand?


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



All people like Billo and Joe see is the shooting.  They ignore why the police were there, the actions of the one that was shot, etc.  All they see is black skin of the one being shot and automatically go for the first, last, and only thing they think of.  

Sad thing is they don't say anything about whites being shot by police which is a higher number.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Michael Brown was incredibly stupid.  Many times "incredibly stupid" ends with "incredibly dead."  So be it.



Sometimes your actions get what you ask for.

Billo and Joe are the type that if someone purposely put on a blindfold, put in ear plugs, and walked across a major highway at rush hour traffic would blame the driver that hit the person.


----------



## Jackson (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...


I would expect that from ignorant posters.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



They're worse than ignorant.  They know better yet still say things they say.  That's stupidity.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 28, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Just so we're clear, you're saying:
> ...


At least you're smart enough to know your own position is stupid and not to keep arguing it.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 28, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > He wasn't shot for jaywalking, idiot, but for being violent to the cop. And it was more like a robbery.
> ...


You mean the claim that he supposedly traded pot for store merchandise? Sounds like a good idea! Next time I go to Home Depot, I'll find some drug addict store employee and offer to trade him a few grams of meth for their forklift and 2 company trucks. And if he takes the meth and says "OK," I'll come back later and take it, by force if necessary!

How stupid are you?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Not based on the verdict.


You're right, there.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Playing in the street or blocking traffic?  Either way, they shouldn't have been there nor have gone on the man's private property.
> 
> Where was the threat of violence?     The kids coming onto his property AFTER being warned not to do so is initiating the conflict.
> 
> Let's see.  Kids playing where they shouldn't have been playing, blocking traffic which is also something they shouldn't have been doing, someone addressing it under the Liberal concept of "it takes a village",  and they come on the man's private property yet you think it's the white person's problem.  Where were the baby mamas of these kids?  I won't ask about the baby daddies because the baby mamas probably don't know.


So you think its okay to punch a 12 year old boy in the mouth?  Why do I think you'd be singing a different tune if that was your kid?

BTW, here's what the _*27 year old prick*_ said...

_“He was screaming at us, cursing at us, calling us the 'n-word' and he came down to the middle of his yard, and I was like 'who are you talking too,' and he said *'come within arm's reach and I'll show you who I'm talking to,'"* said Malikai Villatte, 12-year-old who was punched.  _​
...that's a threat.

Just because a kid walks onto your property, that gives you the right to hit him?  How many girl scouts have you beaten up when they came onto your property to sell cookies?  How many paper boys have you beaten the shit out of while they were trying to deliver your morning paper?

I would love to finish this conversation in a bar face-to-face.  I'd buy you a beer and we could sit down and discuss this like responsible adults.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 28, 2017)

Jackson said:


> List them.  And point out what brought the police to notice him in the first place.  Love how you are not concerned about the unarmed WHITE civilians being shot.  Certainly there had to be some, from what I understand there are more of those than blacks shot.  The damn color doesn't make a difference.  If you do not follow the directions of the officer, instead run from them, there could be a consequence and it doesn't follow that a police officer thinks, "He's black.  Think I'll shoot and kill him."
> 
> Understand?


Do you understand the cop was recorded on his dash cam saying he's _"gonna kill the guy"?  _Then he gets out of his car, runs up to the guy's window, throws a gun into the car, then starts shooting.  WTF do you call that?


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Playing in the street or blocking traffic?  Either way, they shouldn't have been there nor have gone on the man's private property.
> ...



Sounds to me like the 12 year old was acting like a man.  He got treated like one that runs his mouth.  

The girl scouts don't come to my front door.  We don't allow soliciting in my neighborhood.  I don't buy the paper.    However, neither or them are there being assholes.  That's the difference.

No you wouldn't.  Also, I don't drink and you aren't an adult.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> All people like Billo and Joe see is the shooting.  They ignore why the police were there, the actions of the one that was shot, etc.  All they see is black skin of the one being shot and automatically go for the first, last, and only thing they think of.


Have you ever heard the expression, the _"punishment should fit the crime"?  _What the guy did, did not deserve the cop murdering him.



Conservative65 said:


> Sad thing is they don't say anything about whites being shot by police which is a higher number.


Listen asshole, I don't know how many times I have to say this before it sinks in with you hayseed-dickboy-inbred-redneck racists, the reason there are more whites being shot, is because there are 160 million more whites in this country than blacks.  Blacks only make up 24% of the population, but are 2.5 times more likely to be killed by police than whites.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Sounds to me like the 12 year old was acting like a man.  He got treated like one that runs his mouth.
> 
> The girl scouts don't come to my front door.  We don't allow soliciting in my neighborhood.  I don't buy the paper.    However, neither or them are there being assholes.  That's the difference.
> 
> No you wouldn't.  Also, I don't drink and you aren't an adult.


You're a disgusting racist who thinks its okay to beat up children.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 28, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> At least you're smart enough to know your own position is stupid and not to keep arguing it.


More troll bullshit from the bullshit troll.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > All people like Billo and Joe see is the shooting.  They ignore why the police were there, the actions of the one that was shot, etc.  All they see is black skin of the one being shot and automatically go for the first, last, and only thing they think of.
> ...



Who are you to decide what is appropriate?   

I don't know how many times I have to say it to you ******,  whites are shot by police more often than blacks.    Black commit crimes on a much higher percentage which means they're in the spotlight just as if they were equal to the white percentage of the population.     White are approximately 5x the population of blacks but if black commit crimes 5x more often than whites, that's even.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 28, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds to me like the 12 year old was acting like a man.  He got treated like one that runs his mouth.
> ...



I think it's OK to defend oneself against thugs.  Age is not a factor if you make a man's choice.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 28, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds to me like the 12 year old was acting like a man.  He got treated like one that runs his mouth.
> ...


Drop the holier than thou act. We know even you don't believe the bullshit you're pushing here. That's the reason why you didn't want to take a clear position when I asked you to.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 28, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


But does he think it's OK to defend oneself against thugs? We may never know since he won't take a solid stance on that given how stupid his argument is.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Who are you to decide what is appropriate?


That has nothing to do with what is "appropriate".  What I stated was a fact.



Conservative65 said:


> I don't know how many times I have to say it to you n*gger,


I'm a white, Irish Catholic, you fuckin' asshole.



Conservative65 said:


> whites are shot by police more often than blacks.


That's because they make up 62% of the population.  But people of color are 2.5 times more likely to be killed by cops.



Conservative65 said:


> Black commit crimes on a much higher percentage which means they're in the spotlight just as if they were equal to the white percentage of the population.     White are approximately 5x the population of blacks but if black commit crimes 5x more often than whites, that's even.


Now you're just making shit up.  According to the FBI, white nationalists are a bigger threat to this country than Islamic jihadists.  I personally think dumbass racist pricks like you are a bigger threat to this country because you stupid, stupid people, vote for unfit morons like we have in the WH now.  You vote for liars.  And the people you vote for, put scumbags in positions of power that abuse the system like Tom Price.

The bottom line is, there is nothing cops can do that would cross the line in your eyes regarding the treatment of people of color.  There is no crime cops could commit that is too heinous for you to bend over backwards trying to justify.  It is because of people like you the Nazis were able to kill 6 million Jews.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> I think it's OK to defend oneself against thugs.  Age is not a factor if you make a man's choice.


And the fact you don't think the thug is the 27 year old walking out of his house talking tall, says a lot about you.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 29, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Who are you to decide what is appropriate?
> ...



You stated your opinion and called it a fact.  That's typical of leftwing piecer of shit like you.  You say it and expect others to accept it.  

Funny how you equate n*gger and black.  How racist of you.  

The FACT that blacks commit far more crimes than whites put blacks in contact with police more often canceling out the greater white percentage in society.  

Bottom line is you don't think people of color ever do anything wrong and because of history should be excused for the savage lives they live.    It's because of people like you that blacks continue to commit crimes at the rate they do.  They believe they can do whatever and pieces of white trash like you will make excuses for their actions.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 29, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Ignoring an officer telling them to get out of the street and running away is totally smart.



wouldn't say it was smart. Just not a good reason to shoot a kid 8 times. 



Jackson said:


> Michael Brown was incredibly stupid. Many times "incredibly stupid" ends with "incredibly dead." So be it.



Until people get fed up with that shit and demand change. 
People are fed up with that shit and are demanding change. 



Conservative65 said:


> Sad thing is they don't say anything about whites being shot by police which is a higher number.



I've said here many times that Cops in this country are too trigger happy. That 1200 Deaths a year at the hands of police are too many.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Sometimes your actions get what you ask for.
> 
> Billo and Joe are the type that if someone purposely put on a blindfold, put in ear plugs, and walked across a major highway at rush hour traffic would blame the driver that hit the person.



Um, no, if someone just can't help himself when confronted with a black person to where they have to shoot as a first response, he probably shouldn't be a cop. 



bgrouse said:


> You mean the claim that he supposedly traded pot for store merchandise? Sounds like a good idea! Next time I go to Home Depot, I'll find some drug addict store employee and offer to trade him a few grams of meth for their forklift and 2 company trucks. And if he takes the meth and says "OK," I'll come back later and take it, by force if necessary!
> 
> How stupid are you?



except the cigarellos were probably worth less than the pot.. but never mind. 

The point was, the reason why this wasn't reported was the store owner didn't want people to know he was dealing dope out of his store.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 29, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's OK to defend oneself against thugs.  Age is not a factor if you make a man's choice.
> ...



If what he was addressing that shouldn't have been going on, he wouldn't have come out.  Typical enabler of thugs making excuses for the real ones.  He can't react unless the act is being done.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 29, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Ignoring an officer telling them to get out of the street and running away is totally smart.
> ...



It depends.

People?  I don't see anything but savages protesting and burning/looting.  

Blacks committing millions of crimes per year is ridiculous.  When are they going to stop?


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 29, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes your actions get what you ask for.
> ...



Always the police blamer.  Yeah, all black people are just so cordial when police ask them something.    Automatically assume they're being addressed because they're black.  That's because many of those savages think acting that way is normal because they've seen their family members do it for so long.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> It depends.
> 
> People? I don't see anything but savages protesting and burning/looting.
> 
> Blacks committing millions of crimes per year is ridiculous. When are they going to stop?



When they don't have to live in a country where they are second class citizens?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Always the police blamer. Yeah, all black people are just so cordial when police ask them something. Automatically assume they're being addressed because they're black. That's because many of those savages think acting that way is normal because they've seen their family members do it for so long.



again, if you had to be regularly pulled over for a "Driving While Black", I don't think you'd be all that cordial the tenth time it happened.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 29, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > It depends.
> ...



Are you justifying criminal activity?


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 29, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Always the police blamer. Yeah, all black people are just so cordial when police ask them something. Automatically assume they're being addressed because they're black. That's because many of those savages think acting that way is normal because they've seen their family members do it for so long.
> ...



If that was happening, you'd have an argument.  Since that's not why, you are making excuses for people that simply can't act  in a manner above the level of savage.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> If that was happening, you'd have an argument. Since that's not why, you are making excuses for people that simply can't act in a manner above the level of savage.



Funny, only "Savage" I see here is you, Possum Catcher.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 29, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes your actions get what you ask for.
> ...


We may never know since I saw no details regarding this "transaction" if it was one.

But let's say for a second the store really did have a policy of trading cigarillos (and whatever other items were in the bag) for pot and Brown really did "prepay" his order and came back later to pick it up (ridiculous, but let's entertain the idea for a moment). The clerk apparently couldn't find a record of the transaction. It probably happens all the time (to legal items). Happened to me personally, though obviously I was buying something legal. Does it justify forcefully taking the cigarillos? Did Brown take the exact number of cigarillos that he initially bargained for? If I order an alternator online and come to the store to pick it up only to find the clerk doesn't know anything about it, should I:

A. Come back tomorrow.
or
B. Knock down the clerk and take a comparable item from a shelf.

I'm pretty sure I'd get in legal trouble for B. What do you think?

For the record, I chose A.


> The point was, the reason why this wasn't reported was the store owner didn't want people to know he was dealing dope out of his store.


And it's still a robbery. And he still wasn't shot for jaywalking.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 29, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > If that was happening, you'd have an argument. Since that's not why, you are making excuses for people that simply can't act in a manner above the level of savage.
> ...



You haven't seen me.  You refused.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 29, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> We may never know since I saw no details regarding this "transaction" if it was one.



I can't be responsible for your ignorance...


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> You stated your opinion and called it a fact.  That's typical of leftwing piecer of shit like you.  You say it and expect others to accept it.


I stated a *fact*, dumbass.

_*According to the most recent census data, there are nearly 160 million more white people in America than there are black people.* White people make up roughly 62 percent of the U.S. population but only about 49 percent of those who are killed by police officers. African Americans, however, account for 24 percent of those fatally shot and killed by the police despite being just 13 percent of the U.S. population. As The Post noted in a new analysis, that means *black Americans are 2.5 times as likely as white Americans to be shot and killed by police officers.*_​
Que pasa, mutha?



Conservative65 said:


> Funny how you equate n*gger and black.  How racist of you.


When did I do that?



Conservative65 said:


> The FACT that blacks commit far more crimes than whites put blacks in contact with police more often canceling out the greater white percentage in society.


Wrong again, racist home school boy.   

*Black people*_ make up roughly 13% of the United States population, and white people make up 64%. Black people make up 40% of the __prison population__, and white people 39%. Therefore, even though there are roughly five times as many white people as black people in this country, blacks and whites are incarcerated in equal numbers. _*But the fact that black people are incarcerated five times as frequently as white people does not mean black people commit five times as many crimes*_._​
Here is the reason why:

_(1) If a black person and a white person each commit a crime, *the black person is more likely to be arrested.*
(2) When black people are arrested for a crime,* they are convicted more often* than white people arrested for the same crime.
(3) When black people are convicted of a crime, *they are more likely to be sentenced to incarceration *compared to whites convicted of the same crime._​And this is exactly one of the things BLM is protesting.



Conservative65 said:


> Bottom line is you don't think people of color ever do anything wrong and because of history should be excused for the savage lives they live.


No, I do not think that.  And where (in my posts) did you get that impression?



Conservative65 said:


> It's because of people like you that blacks continue to commit crimes at the rate they do.  They believe they can do whatever and pieces of white trash like you will make excuses for their actions.


I don't make as many excuses as you do for white boy crime.

What's up, wood?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 29, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> If what he was addressing that shouldn't have been going on, he wouldn't have come out.  Typical enabler of thugs making excuses for the real ones.  He can't react unless the act is being done.


Kids playing in the street is none of his god-damn business.  It's the business of their parents, not some big mouth racist asshole who needs a serious beat down.


----------



## bgrouse (Sep 29, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > We may never know since I saw no details regarding this "transaction" if it was one.
> ...


The only ignorant person here is you. But if you think you're right, go ahead and post his receipt or any other proof you have of the transaction.

I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 30, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You stated your opinion and called it a fact.  That's typical of leftwing piecer of shit like you.  You say it and expect others to accept it.
> ...



Nothing but whining knowing the kind for which you cover will always be criminals and thugs.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 30, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > If what he was addressing that shouldn't have been going on, he wouldn't have come out.  Typical enabler of thugs making excuses for the real ones.  He can't react unless the act is being done.
> ...



Actually, it's anyone who pays taxes business.  If the kids were on their private property, no problem.  However, if you think kids playing the street is not his business, does that mean if someone hits a kid playing where it's not designed to play but to drive nothing should happen to the driver?  I bet you're the kind that if kids were playing where you say nothing should be said to them but were hit, you'd support the parents of the kid suing the driver.  

If where the kids play is the parent's business, where was the parent of this kid when the kid was playing where he didn't belong?  

Since you know who he is and where he is, why haven't you gone there and given him the beat down you say he deserves?  You're just another big mouth coward that claims something should be done but won't life a finger to do it.    You and Joe should get along fine.

BTW, the police report said that the kid was the one responsible for starting the altercation.  When he went on the person's private property, he escalated the situation.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 30, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Nothing but whining knowing the kind for which you cover will always be criminals and thugs.


That statement makes no sense.

It seems you're addicted to gibberish, which is what happens when idiots vote.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 30, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Actually, it's anyone who pays taxes business.  If the kids were on their private property, no problem.  However, if you think kids playing the street is not his business, does that mean if someone hits a kid playing where it's not designed to play but to drive nothing should happen to the driver?


If the driver was white and the kid was black, no, nothing would happen to the driver.  And nothing would happen to the racist prick next door, either.



Conservative65 said:


> I bet you're the kind that if kids were playing where you say nothing should be said to them but were hit, you'd support the parents of the kid suing the driver.


I'm the kind who thinks kids playing in the street know how not to be hit by a car.  When I was a kid, me and my friends always played in the street and none of us ever got hit.



Conservative65 said:


> If where the kids play is the parent's business, where was the parent of this kid when the kid was playing where he didn't belong?


_I dunno._



Conservative65 said:


> Since you know who he is and where he is, why haven't you gone there and given him the beat down you say he deserves?  You're just another big mouth coward that claims something should be done but won't life a finger to do it.    You and Joe should get along fine.


 _"...won't life a finger to do it."_

Who talks like that?



Conservative65 said:


> BTW, the police report said that the kid was the one responsible for starting the altercation.  When he went on the person's private property, he escalated the situation.


Why am I not surprised the racist cop would stick up for the racist prick?


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 30, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > It depends.
> ...


I don't think you understand the concept of a second class citizen.

White people are the only ones restricted in our activities, not black people.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 30, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing but whining knowing the kind for which you cover will always be criminals and thugs.
> ...



It makes perfect sense.  Maybe you're too stupid like those for which you cover to understand it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 30, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, it's anyone who pays taxes business.  If the kids were on their private property, no problem.  However, if you think kids playing the street is not his business, does that mean if someone hits a kid playing where it's not designed to play but to drive nothing should happen to the driver?
> ...



Until they are hit by a car.   Then the same parents you admitted don't know where there kids are would sue the driver who was where he/she should be but the kid wasn't supposed to be.  

You won't lift a finger to do what you say should be done.  Just another loud mouth pussy.

Always the automatic go to with the race card.  To you, it couldn't have been anything else.  Sounds to me like the prick got his teeth knocked out for being one.  Maybe he'll learn a lesson at a young age so the taxpayers won't have to support his ass in jail when he gets older.


----------



## Conservative65 (Sep 30, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



He's using the automatic and parroting go to of playing the race card.  Without it, he'd have to acknowledge the truth.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 1, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> It makes perfect sense.  Maybe you're too stupid like those for which you cover to understand it.


 _"Nothing but whining knowing the kind..."_

Care to explain what  _"...whining knowing the kind..." _means?


----------



## yiostheoy (Oct 1, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> 
> Maybe if the cameras didn't follow the extremists, we'd find there isn't a major race problem...


BUT ...

If you go back to the foundational issue of BLM it is police executing Negroes.

In Michael Brown's case this cost Darren Wilson his career.  11 shots on target and at least 2 fatal kill shots inflamed the activist Negro population.

Since white people are smart enough to stop when  cops tell them to, it is not a white on white issue, it is a blue on black issue.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 1, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Until they are hit by a car.   Then the same parents you admitted don't know where there kids are would sue the driver who was where he/she should be but the kid wasn't supposed to be.


That's just conjecture on your part.



Conservative65 said:


> You won't lift a finger to do what you say should be done.  Just another loud mouth pussy.


You're free to believe whatever you want.



Conservative65 said:


> Always the automatic go to with the race card.  To you, it couldn't have been anything else.  Sounds to me like the prick got his teeth knocked out for being one.  Maybe he'll learn a lesson at a young age so the taxpayers won't have to support his ass in jail when he gets older.


The kid asked the guy, _"Who are you talking to?"_ and you're calling that a racist statement?  Fuck you, asshole!


----------



## Jackson (Oct 1, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> ...


So, what kind of execution was used on the blacks?  The electric chair or the deadly serum they are injected with?  They are not "executing  anyone!  It's still the same old story...You do something wrong, you will be stopped and if you run, you could die for escalating the smaller crimes into much larger felonies.  Michael Brown was a thug ( we saw that ourselves in the store cameras) and he ran from a cop after fighting him for his gun.  I would have shot his ass....keep shooting until you see that large pig hit the ground.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 1, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Until they are hit by a car.   Then the same parents you admitted don't know where there kids are would sue the driver who was where he/she should be but the kid wasn't supposed to be.
> ...



What you call conjecture has happened.

I believe what I said about what you don't do because you have yet to prove you do.

The kid made a man's mistake by going onto the private property of another person.  The police said the kid instigated it.  Don't agree?  Tough shit.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 1, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > It makes perfect sense.  Maybe you're too stupid like those for which you cover to understand it.
> ...



You lefties claim to be so much smarter and educated than the rest of us.  Figure it out, stupid.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 1, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> You lefties claim to be so much smarter and educated than the rest of us.  Figure it out, stupid.


I asked you a question and we both know why you won't answer it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 1, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> What you call conjecture has happened.
> 
> I believe what I said about what you don't do because you have yet to prove you do.
> 
> The kid made a man's mistake by going onto the private property of another person.  The police said the kid instigated it.  Don't agree?  Tough shit.


What kind of man punches a 12 year old boy in the mouth?


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 1, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You lefties claim to be so much smarter and educated than the rest of us.  Figure it out, stupid.
> ...



The kid went on someone's private property.  That's all that matters.  Bet he won't do it again.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 1, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > What you call conjecture has happened.
> ...



When the kid goes on someone's private property he's made a man's decision and gets treated like a man.    If he can't handle being treated like one perhaps he shouldn't make a decision like one.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 1, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly what shit, that is supposedly visible in that video, does BLM supposedly want to stop?
> ...


Protesting in the middle of the street and obstructing traffic is against the law, why weren't the protesters arrested?


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > BLM doesn't care if blacks get killed by blacks. It doesn't fit their narrative and they can't use it to justify acting like savages. BLM doesn't care if blacks kill whites because those pieces of shit think whites deserve it.
> ...


And how would the cops know it was a toy?


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > No, the problem is you WANT to see a difference and you'll continue to do so as long as you WANT to do so.
> ...


If this were true, no black criminals would be in jail, they would all be dead.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 1, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


A BIG difference is that most whites do NOT side with a white criminal when he commits a crime. Roof deserves the death penalty.


----------



## BulletProof (Oct 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The police follow the constitution as does the ATF. Bad hypothetical.
> ...



Oh, the black guy who was wielding a knife?  The black guy who refused to drop the knife?  Why should a cop risk his safety trying to disarm a piece of sh1t with a knife?  Put down the knife or eat a bullet, that's fair.  Meanwhile, nearly 3000 people have been shot, this year, in the same city.   Do you not care about shootings with the guy holding the gun is black?

You have no evidence racism had anything to do with the shooting. Your own racial prejudice is not evidence.  Besides, the cop will be tried in court, so what's the problem?  (But, he should be acquitted for lack of intent to unjustly shoot.) And, the family has been made millionaires by settlement. (Hopefully, that means no more collecting welfare for them.)

Cops shoot twice as many whites as blacks.  Black cops are more likely to shoot people than white cops.

.


----------



## BulletProof (Oct 1, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > How many negroes does Japan have compared to the USA?
> ...



Look everyone, a dishonest libtard yelling racism when someone makes a valid point.


----------



## BulletProof (Oct 1, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> [
> Protesting in the middle of the street and obstructing traffic is against the law, why weren't the protesters arrested?



Black privilege. 

Black privileged is real. White privilege is not real.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 1, 2017)

It seems to imply other lives don't matter as much. Hello! What does black lives really mean? it sounds like a excuse,  like "My kid with ADD that masturbates too much and hurts animals  is special  and there for is above  moral scrutiny and you are a hater if you question that"  kind of mentality. Kind of like that. But they use race instead.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 1, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


If they did the country would be another shithole like just about every negro-run country.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 2, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> The kid went on someone's private property.  That's all that matters.  Bet he won't do it again.


There, I fixed your avatar, you dumbass tea bagger.






The racist prick was threatening the kid and you think that is okay?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 2, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> When the kid goes on someone's private property he's made a man's decision and gets treated like a man.    If he can't handle being treated like one perhaps he shouldn't make a decision like one.


He was being threatened, you racist piece of shit!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 2, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Protesting in the middle of the street and obstructing traffic is against the law, why weren't the protesters arrested?


Because they were peacefully protesting, you racist bitch.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 2, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Protesting in the middle of the street and obstructing traffic is against the law, why weren't the protesters arrested?
> ...


Because I disagree with a post does not make me racist. Name calling shows your true character, which is not a compliment. Even a peacefully protesting does not give them the right to obstruct traffic or break the law.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 2, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



The toy guns have things on them that indicate they are toys.    Note the orange tip in the picture below.




When things like that are removed, it looks exactly like the real thing.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 2, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



People like Joe make excuses for blacks that commit serious crimes.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 2, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > The kid went on someone's private property.  That's all that matters.  Bet he won't do it again.
> ...



The black dumbass kid made a man like decision and went on private property.    

You didn't fix anything.  You proved you're nothing but a NL POS.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 2, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > When the kid goes on someone's private property he's made a man's decision and gets treated like a man.    If he can't handle being treated like one perhaps he shouldn't make a decision like one.
> ...



He was told what would happen if he decided to make a man like decision.  The BOY did and was treated like a man.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 2, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > When the kid goes on someone's private property he's made a man's decision and gets treated like a man.    If he can't handle being treated like one perhaps he shouldn't make a decision like one.
> ...


If someone threatens me, I tend to stay away from him, not trespass onto his property to incite a physical confrontation.


Billo_Really said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Protesting in the middle of the street and obstructing traffic is against the law, why weren't the protesters arrested?
> ...


 There's nothing peaceful about intentionally obstructing traffic on a busy road. Don't be so thick, you moron.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 2, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> The black dumbass kid made a man like decision and went on private property.
> 
> You didn't fix anything.  You proved you're nothing but a NL POS.


Hey *bigot boy*, that shooter in Vegas wasn't no negro!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 2, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> He was told what would happen if he decided to make a man like decision.  The BOY did and was treated like a man.


And you will be treated like the racist prick that you are, who thinks its okay to punch children in the mouth.  Nothing changes the fact that a 12 year old boy was punched in the mouth by a 27 year old racist piece of shit.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 2, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Because I disagree with a post does not make me racist. Name calling shows your true character, which is not a compliment. Even a peacefully protesting does not give them the right to obstruct traffic or break the law.


Yet you are totally fine with a racist prick deliberately driving a 3000 pound SUV into a crowd of brown people.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 2, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> If someone threatens me, I tend to stay away from him, not trespass onto his property to incite a physical confrontation.


The physical confrontation was from the racist prick who chose to come out onto his lawn and threaten a 12 year old boy.



bgrouse said:


> There's nothing peaceful about intentionally obstructing traffic on a busy road. Don't be so thick, you moron.


Traffic was not busy.

BTW, driving is a privilege; protesting is a Constitutional right.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 2, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Because I disagree with a post does not make me racist. Name calling shows your true character, which is not a compliment. Even a peacefully protesting does not give them the right to obstruct traffic or break the law.
> ...


I didn't say I was fine with it. I don't care what color the so-called protesters are, they should not break the law to support their cause.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 2, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > If someone threatens me, I tend to stay away from him, not trespass onto his property to incite a physical confrontation.
> ...


It's his lawn, idiot. He's allowed to be there even if it upsets a negro.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing peaceful about intentionally obstructing traffic on a busy road. Don't be so thick, you moron.
> ...


The back-up of traffic says differently.





> BTW, driving is a privilege; protesting is a Constitutional right.


_the right of the people *peaceably *to assemble_

Intentionally blocking traffic is not that. If they wanted to protest peaceably they could have done it in a public park or a vacant sidewalk. Instead they picked a location that would create lots of disturbance. Freedom of speech is just that. It means you generally can't be punished for voicing an opinion. It doesn't mean you can do whatever you want (like obstructing traffic) while voicing that opinion.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 3, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



When someone goes on another person's private property uninvited, the threat is coming from the one entering the property not the one owning the property.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 3, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > The black dumbass kid made a man like decision and went on private property.
> ...



But the one making the man like decision to enter another person's private property was.


----------



## Conservative65 (Oct 3, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > He was told what would happen if he decided to make a man like decision.  The BOY did and was treated like a man.
> ...



Nothing matters but one person came onto another person's private property then wants to hide behind his age and race.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 3, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


A rational person will look at what happened first. A liberal will look at race, age, sex, and sexual preference first.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 4, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> I didn't say I was fine with it. I don't care what color the so-called protesters are, they should not break the law to support their cause.


Protesting is a Constitutional right; deliberately driving your car into a crowd of people is against the law.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 4, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> Intentionally blocking traffic is not that. If they wanted to protest peaceably they could have done it in a public park or a vacant sidewalk. Instead they picked a location that would create lots of disturbance. Freedom of speech is just that. It means you generally can't be punished for voicing an opinion. It doesn't mean you can do whatever you want (like obstructing traffic) while voicing that opinion.


You're full of shit, asshole racist.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 4, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> When someone goes on another person's private property uninvited, the threat is coming from the one entering the property not the one owning the property.


Threatening a child with physical violence is much worse, you racist piece of human garbage.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 4, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> But the one making the man like decision to enter another person's private property was.


I'm at the 49ner Tavern in Long Beach, CA every Friday night between 4:30-5:30 for happy hour.  Why don't you come by so we can finish this conversation face to face?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 4, 2017)

Conservative65 said:


> Nothing matters but one person came onto another person's private property then wants to hide behind his age and race.


I'm afraid it does matter, you piece of shit human troll.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 4, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say I was fine with it. I don't care what color the so-called protesters are, they should not break the law to support their cause.
> ...


The text is: "the right of the people *peaceably* to assemble"


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 4, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Intentionally blocking traffic is not that. If they wanted to protest peaceably they could have done it in a public park or a vacant sidewalk. Instead they picked a location that would create lots of disturbance. Freedom of speech is just that. It means you generally can't be punished for voicing an opinion. It doesn't mean you can do whatever you want (like obstructing traffic) while voicing that opinion.
> ...


I'm sorry the Constitution doesn't agree with you. Want a tissue?


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 4, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say I was fine with it. I don't care what color the so-called protesters are, they should not break the law to support their cause.
> ...


What if the driver of the car was protesting protestors then it's ok right?


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 4, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


I guess. Dumbillo thinks breaking other laws is OK as long as you break them while protesting. The writers of the first amendment tried to get that through his head when they wrote "peaceably" in the text, but I guess this retard is just too stupid.

Write a better law and nature makes a better idiot!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 5, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> The text is: "the right of the people *peaceably* to assemble"


They were peaceably assembling, until some racist prick attacked them with a car.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 5, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> I'm sorry the Constitution doesn't agree with you. Want a tissue?


I'm sorry, the Constitution doesn't say anything about obstructing traffic.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 5, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> What if the driver of the car was protesting protestors then it's ok right?


Maybe in a figuration 8 demolition derby at a monster truck show, but not on a street with cars vs people.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 5, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> I guess. Dumbillo thinks breaking other laws is OK as long as you break them while protesting. The writers of the first amendment tried to get that through his head when they wrote "peaceably" in the text, but I guess this retard is just too stupid.
> 
> Write a better law and nature makes a better idiot!


Which is more important to this country, allowing people to protest injustice, or allowing people to drive 3000 pound vehicles into people?


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 5, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > The text is: "the right of the people *peaceably* to assemble"
> ...



No, they weren't. They were causing a disturbance and probably breaking the law (such as jaywalking).

Here you go, idiot:

_The First Amendment does *not *provide the *right to conduct an assembly* at which there is a clear and present danger of riot, disorder, or *interference with traffic on public streets*, or other immediate threat to public safety or order._
Right to Peaceful Assembly: United States | Law Library of Congress



Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > I guess. Dumbillo thinks breaking other laws is OK as long as you break them while protesting. The writers of the first amendment tried to get that through his head when they wrote "peaceably" in the text, but I guess this retard is just too stupid.
> ...



Or just protest on the sidewalk without obstructing traffic or from your home, you stupid piece of shit!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 6, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> No, they weren't. They were causing a disturbance and probably breaking the law (such as jaywalking).
> 
> Here you go, idiot:
> 
> ...


Okay, if they didn't get a permit and their assembly was deemed unlawful, that doesn't give you the right to drive a 3 ton vehicle into that crowd.  There is nothing you can say that would justify driving a car into a crowd.



bgrouse said:


> Or just protest on the sidewalk without obstructing traffic or from your home, you stupid piece of shit!


Why couldn't the cops redirect traffic around the crowd?  Ending racial injustice in this country is a lot more important than you making it home in time for Monday Night Football.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 6, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > No, they weren't. They were causing a disturbance and probably breaking the law (such as jaywalking).
> ...


While nobody has the right to drive a car into a crowd, nobody has the right to obstruct traffic. Whether one is worse than the other is irrelevant, since nobody was hurt. Blocking traffic is not a way to end racial injustice, the protesters were injust to the driver.


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 6, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > No, they weren't. They were causing a disturbance and probably breaking the law (such as jaywalking).
> ...


Getting in the way of traffic does not end racial injustice.
Being in the right of way justify's being runned over.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 6, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> While nobody has the right to drive a car into a crowd, nobody has the right to obstruct traffic. Whether one is worse than the other is irrelevant, since nobody was hurt. Blocking traffic is not a way to end racial injustice, the protesters were injust to the driver.


Saying they're both irrelevant, is saying they're both relatively equal problems.  Or just the same problem, with different parameters.  I'm sorry, stopping cops from killing an unarmed black guy, is much more important than making it home in time to watch Monday Night Football.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 6, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Getting in the way of traffic does not end racial injustice.
> Being in the right of way justify's being runned over.


No it doesn't.

Many people consider the Boston Tea Party an act of patriotism, not a lawless act.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 6, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > No, they weren't. They were causing a disturbance and probably breaking the law (such as jaywalking).
> ...


You can argue pointless semantics all you want, but the point is he waited until the way was clear (as evidenced by the fact that he hit nobody) and hit nobody. He could have easily swerved into protesters or driven faster if he wanted to hit someone (you realize how fast a modern car can go, right?). The only victim was the driver whose path was obstructed prior to the clearing. Oh, and he was later attacked, making him the victim of assault. Looks like a protester threw something heavy at his windshield. I wouldn't be surprised if it killed the driver had it penetrated the windshield. So far the protesters have obstructed traffic, assaulted someone, and attempted to murder him. But do we hear any complaints about that from you? Nah!





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Or just protest on the sidewalk without obstructing traffic or from your home, you stupid piece of shit!
> ...


The same reason the cops didn't give me a red and blue siren to allow me to speed through all the red lights: because traffic is regulated by law in a certain way to allow travelers to coexist. You go on green and stop on red to allow the other drivers to pass. Similar reasoning applies to roads, sidewalks, and pedestrian crossings. Why should these worthless pieces of shit liberals get special rights at the expense of good, law-abiding drivers?





> Ending racial injustice in this country is a lot more important than you making it home in time for Monday Night Football.


It could easily have been a doctor on the way to perform emergency surgery. Regardless, a bunch of dumbasses blocking traffic only makes me hate blacks and liberals more, not less. I bet the victims of this "protest" didn't feel too much love for these shitheads either.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 6, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Getting in the way of traffic does not end racial injustice.
> ...


If the negroes wanted their own negro country, they'd move to Liberia.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 6, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > While nobody has the right to drive a car into a crowd, nobody has the right to obstruct traffic. Whether one is worse than the other is irrelevant, since nobody was hurt. Blocking traffic is not a way to end racial injustice, the protesters were injust to the driver.
> ...


Obstructing traffic will not make prevent cops from shooting criminals. Sure, there are bad cops, there are bad everything. It is not the norm. Cops also shoot white guys. Black cops shoot black criminals. Breaking the law to get your point across will not solve anything.


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 6, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Getting in the way of traffic does not end racial injustice.
> ...


I consider it a criminal act.
A proper protest would be to boycott the tea company.
Not everything they did back then is worthy of praise.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 7, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> You can argue pointless semantics all you want, but the point is he waited until the way was clear (as evidenced by the fact that he hit nobody) and hit nobody.


Wrong!  The video clearly shows him driving his vehicle into a crowd of people that had to jump out of the way in order to be hit.



bgrouse said:


> He could have easily swerved into protesters or driven faster if he wanted to hit someone (you realize how fast a modern car can go, right?).


He could've gone down another street instead of acting like his vehicle was more important than their lives.



bgrouse said:


> The only victim was the driver whose path was obstructed prior to the clearing.


Yeah, right.  Racists are victims.



bgrouse said:


> Oh, and he was later attacked, making him the victim of assault.


He's lucky I wasn't there.  I would've drug him out of that SUV and beat his ass Reginald Denny style, then I would've jacked his car.



bgrouse said:


> Looks like a protester threw something heavy at his windshield.


Wasn't heavy enough.



bgrouse said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it killed the driver had it penetrated the windshield.


Interesting.  Empathy for _white lives matter_, from a racist piece of shit.



bgrouse said:


> So far the protesters have obstructed traffic, assaulted someone, and attempted to murder him. But do we hear any complaints about that from you? Nah!


Why would I validate your racist views? 



bgrouse said:


> The same reason the cops didn't give me a red and blue siren to allow me to speed through all the red lights:


Are you a cop?



bgrouse said:


> because traffic is regulated by law in a certain way to allow travelers to coexist.


Allows white travelers to coexist.  Black travelers get shot and killed by racist pricks like you.



bgrouse said:


> You go on green and stop on red to allow the other drivers to pass.


What is this?  Fucking Simon says'?



bgrouse said:


> Similar reasoning applies to roads, sidewalks, and pedestrian crossings. Why should these worthless pieces of shit liberals get special rights at the expense of good, law-abiding drivers?


He wasn't law-abiding and you're the racist piece of shit.



bgrouse said:


> It could easily have been a doctor on the way to perform emergency surgery. Regardless, a bunch of dumbasses blocking traffic only makes me hate blacks and liberals more, not less. I bet the victims of this "protest" didn't feel too much love for these shitheads either.


Hate is your best friend.  You wouldn't know what to do with yourself if you couldn't hate.  You use it like a crutch.  Hate is your comfort blanket.  You hate, is because it is all you know.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 7, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> I consider it a criminal act.
> A proper protest would be to boycott the tea company.
> Not everything they did back then is worthy of praise.


Sometimes the situation requires you to be the man standing in front of the tank in Tiananmen Square.


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 7, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > I consider it a criminal act.
> ...


or being a terrorist and destroying the profits of a privately owned company for whatever reasons.
You are comparing two different things. standing in front of a tank is not the same as busting in a window, flipping a car, or throwing product into the ocean.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 7, 2017)

how would these protesters like it if someone blocked their driveway?  or their car while they were at work?
or their mom's/wife's/kids' car??  
these aldermen that honored the black CRIMINAL A Smith should have their access to their cars blocked
block their wives'/kids'/moms'/etc cars
block their grandparents' cars


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 7, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > You can argue pointless semantics all you want, but the point is he waited until the way was clear (as evidenced by the fact that he hit nobody) and hit nobody.
> ...


I see one or two people move away from where he crossed. Most were either calm or rushing towards him. Obviously he waited until those people moved out of the way as well before driving past them.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > He could have easily swerved into protesters or driven faster if he wanted to hit someone (you realize how fast a modern car can go, right?).
> ...


Once again, he hit nobody.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > The only victim was the driver whose path was obstructed prior to the clearing.
> ...


You're a typical violent piece of shit liberal.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a protester threw something heavy at his windshield.
> ...


No.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > because traffic is regulated by law in a certain way to allow travelers to coexist.
> ...


Traffic laws, moron.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > Similar reasoning applies to roads, sidewalks, and pedestrian crossings. Why should these worthless pieces of shit liberals get special rights at the expense of good, law-abiding drivers?
> ...


...says someone who apparently would have beaten a driver minding his own business and stolen his car and has no problem with obstructing traffic, assault, and attempted murder, while whining about how a bunch of violent jaywalkers are victims because someone dared to drive past them in a car.

Face it, you're a worthless piece of shit. And a bad joke.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 7, 2017)

harmonica said:


> how would these protesters like it if someone blocked their driveway?  or their car while they were at work?
> or their mom's/wife's/kids' car??
> these aldermen that honored the black CRIMINAL A Smith should have their access to their cars blocked
> block their wives'/kids'/moms'/etc cars
> block their grandparents' cars


They'd be crying and calling the cops. Meanwhile they have no problem with attempted murder, like what happened in that video. Liberals are worthless piece of shit violent hypocrites and pussies with big mouths.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> or being a terrorist and destroying the profits of a privately owned company for whatever reasons.
> You are comparing two different things. standing in front of a tank is not the same as busting in a window, flipping a car, or throwing product into the ocean.


And if your profits are destroyed because you decided to deliberately drive into a crowd of people, it is not the fault of the protesters you ran into.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> I see one or two people move away from where he crossed. Most were either calm or rushing towards him. Obviously he waited until those people moved out of the way as well before driving past them.


People as stupid as you are, should think twice about arguing politics.  People can see the video, yet you insist on saying something that is not in it.





bgrouse said:


> ...says someone who apparently would have beaten a driver minding his own business and stolen his car and has no problem with obstructing traffic, assault, and attempted murder, while whining about how a bunch of violent jaywalkers are victims because someone dared to drive past them in a car.
> 
> Face it, you're a worthless piece of shit. And a bad joke.


Again, you talk as though there isn't a video to see.  The only time they got violent, was AFTER the guy tried to hit them with his car.  His violence was greater than their violence.  His violence was premeditated; their violence was a reaction to that.

Jaywalking is against the law.  That doesn't give you the right to hit them with a car.  If you do, you are charged with man-slaughter.  That is because vehicular manslaughter is a capitol crime; jaywalking is a misdemeanor.


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 8, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > I see one or two people move away from where he crossed. Most were either calm or rushing towards him. Obviously he waited until those people moved out of the way as well before driving past them.
> ...


You missed a lot then cuzz I saw sticks, bottles, and stones being used as weapons.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 8, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > I see one or two people move away from where he crossed. Most were either calm or rushing towards him. Obviously he waited until those people moved out of the way as well before driving past them.
> ...


What's not in it is protesters getting hit by the car. What is in it is objects being thrown at (and hitting) the car and protesters taking more steps to attack the car.





> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > ...says someone who apparently would have beaten a driver minding his own business and stolen his car and has no problem with obstructing traffic, assault, and attempted murder, while whining about how a bunch of violent jaywalkers are victims because someone dared to drive past them in a car.
> ...


His "violence" didn't hit anyone or anyone's property. Their violence did. He waited until the protesters were out of the way and drove past them. If you think this is false, go ahead and show me where he hits a protester. Put up or shut up you shithead! 





> Jaywalking is against the law.  That doesn't give you the right to hit them with a car.  If you do, you are charged with man-slaughter.  That is because vehicular manslaughter is a capitol crime; jaywalking is a misdemeanor.


He didn't hit anyone you worthless piece of shit. THEY hit HIS CAR while trying to hit him!


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 8, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


He's got the dumbass liberal glasses super-glued to his eyes. He watches the event and makes determinations on what happened strictly based on the race/LGBT/political orientation of the people involved.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2017)

Slyhunter said:


> You missed a lot then cuzz I saw sticks, bottles, and stones being used as weapons.


After they were attacked.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> 
> Maybe if the cameras didn't follow the extremists, we'd find there isn't a major race problem...




Can you say "Black lives matter" without amending it with "but, ALL lives matter"?  And then say why you think black lives matter?

Give it a try.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> What's not in it is protesters getting hit by the car. What is in it is objects being thrown at (and hitting) the car and protesters taking more steps to attack the car.
> 
> His "violence" didn't hit anyone or anyone's property. Their violence did. He waited until the protesters were out of the way and drove past them. If you think this is false, go ahead and show me where he hits a protester. Put up or shut up you shithead!
> 
> He didn't hit anyone you worthless piece of shit. THEY hit HIS CAR while trying to hit him!


It didn't matter whether they were hit or not.  That is irrelevant.  He deliberately drove his car into  a crowd of people.  That is the crime.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 8, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> He's got the dumbass liberal glasses super-glued to his eyes. He watches the event and makes determinations on what happened strictly based on the race/LGBT/political orientation of the people involved.


You got serious reality issues.  I make determinations based on what I saw in the video.  I don't lie about what I saw and be so stupid as to think people will believe believe that lie.


----------



## MaryL (Oct 8, 2017)

Jackson said:


> Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> 
> Maybe if the cameras didn't follow the extremists, we'd find there isn't a major race problem...


I live with blacks, let's face it, they slaughter each other and little do I hear about the brutality and mayhem by BLACKS against BLACKS. Nope. It's always this weird  anti cop stuff that has reared it's ugly head. Law enforcement and general infrastructure has had their budgets slashed laws changed by fiat (popular consensus, not the car). They  are practically enabling illegal aliens and those poor poor blacks acting like racial stereotypes. Because our politicians don't have the balls to challenge politically correct paradigms. What a bunch of gutless wonders we have now , they disgust me. Pander here, pander to fleeting  popular causes. Is that what a politician IS?


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 8, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> *You got serious reality issues*.  I make determinations based on *what I saw in the video*.  I don't lie about what I saw and be so stupid as to think people will believe believe that lie.





Billo_Really said:


> Jaywalking is against the law.  That doesn't give you the right to *hit them with a car*.  If you do, you are charged with *man-slaughter*.  That is because vehicular manslaughter is a capitol crime; jaywalking is a misdemeanor.






Billo_Really said:


> *It didn't matter whether they were hit or not.* * That is irrelevant.*  He deliberately drove his car into  a crowd of people.  That is the crime.



No comment.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 9, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> No comment.


Me to.  Have a nice day.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 9, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > No comment.
> ...


Had the protesters been white, would you care?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 11, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Getting so tired of this racism!  *Everyone* matters!  Race is irrelevant!  Why can't we do what Rodney King said decades ago?  Why can't we just get along?
> ...


No  YOU think about this... What would you say if Hispanic people kept yelling "Mexican American Lives Matter"?  You would think, "Why not Black Lives Matter"  They are important, too.  Then the Irish would be calling out the same about them and Asian Americans, etc.  Whether you are a one trick pony and stick to the "black" mantra instead of "All lives Matter" which makes you a racist.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 11, 2017)

Jackson said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



I can say black lives matter.  I can say Mexican American lives matter.  And I can say all of the others that you mentioned.  And I can tell you a reason why each group's lives matter.

It's unfortunate that you CANNOT do this.  You CANNOT simply say, in your own word, "I believe that black lives matter because..."

You are unable to because you don't believe it.

And THAT is the truth.  It is clearly proven in you title: "Down with Black Lives Matter!"


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Cossack1483 (Oct 12, 2017)

Ever since John Deere invented the tractor ; black lives have not mattered


----------



## Jackson (Oct 12, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


The fact is that Black Lives Matter is that it is exclusionary and "All Lives Matter" is inclusionary.

Everyone on this planet matter xo.  Native Americans, Hispanics, Nlacks and Whites, in no particular order.

Black Lives matter because "ALL Lives Matter.  White Lives matter ALL Lives Matter. Hispanics matter because ALL Lives Matter.  Asians matter because ALL Lives Matter.  Hawaiians matter because ALL Lives Matter. Pygmies matter because ALL Lives Matter. So, either spend a long time listing every race or creed in existence or use the term, Everyone Matters.  It's an easy semantic journey that cuts to the chase and doesn't exclude anyone which is what you are trying to do.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2017)

MizMolly said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



White fragility is rampant in America today.

Dr. Robin DeAngelo






Coined this term to explain the many defense mechanisms used by whites in order to argue with non whites about racism instead. This response is an example of such fragility.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2017)

Jackson said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Nothing exclusionary about saying black lives matter just as much as white ones. That is the message intended by this saying. No one has to use every race just because you are ignorant.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


what an interesting experiment would be to coin the term "White Lives Matter" and have citizens proclaim it as much as "Black Lives Matter".  Watch the heads of black posters explode.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


But "Black Lives Matter *as much as White Ones*" is not the phrase used, now is it?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2017)

Jackson said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



And it doesn't have to be used. White fragility is the only reason why you argue this way. You have it. There are plenty of sources online that you can read about it and change.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Oct 12, 2017)

There actually is a "White Lives Matter" group.  They distribute flyers  ; informing the public for one , of rape discrepencies,  Did you know there were less than 5 White on black rapes last year?  Conversely , over 35.000 White Ladies were raped by black males.  I guess blm after all.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2017)

Jackson said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Well the reality is that his nation was built on and continues to maintain a system that says white lives matter.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Why don't you just pick a dead negro that you think was let down by the system and we can talk about him? I might even agree with you.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> There actually is a "White Lives Matter" group.  They distribute flyers  ; informing the public for one , of rape discrepencies,  Did you know there were less than 5 White on black rapes last year?  Conversely , over 35.000 White Ladies were raped by black males.  I guess blm after all.



Table 43

Whites were arrested for 68 percent of the rapes in this reporting year. The majority of white women were raped by a white man.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 12, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



*So here’s the challenge, racism deniers. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 12, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


What do you mean "racism ended?" I'm a racist.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 12, 2017)

Jackson said:


> The fact is that Black Lives Matter is that it is exclusionary and "All Lives Matter" is inclusionary.



How is "Black Lives Matter" exclusionary?  It is not "Black Lives Matter the Most".  Maybe you would be less offended if they said "Black Lives Matter Too".

And "All Lives Matter" said in response to "Black Lives Matter" is not inclusionary.  It is _dismissive_ of what "Black Lives Matter" really means.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Oct 13, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> BulletProof said:
> 
> 
> > The cops that you meet in public restrooms who sodomize your ass with a club are not real cops. Most cops don't carry clubs anymore.
> ...



I’m tired of it too.  That’s why we need a Loser Pays All Law in this country.   Sue anybody you like, but if you don’t win, you are legally responsible for the legal bills of the one you tried to sue.  


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...



And people like you are why Cleveland can't ever win anything,


----------



## Cossack1483 (Oct 13, 2017)

So anti whites feel the negro is harmless eh?  That's cool.  You live with them.  Real Whites will separate ; let's compare crime stats?  LOL.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> So anti whites feel the negro is harmless eh?  That's cool.  You live with them.  Real Whites will separate ; let's compare crime stats?  LOL.



Do you really want to compare violence by race since the start of America?

You don't want to compare crime stats.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 , no one is stopping you from becoming a negro.  Go ahead.  Just leave pure Whites alone.  TY.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

Cossack1483 said:


> IM2 , no one is stopping you from becoming a negro.  Go ahead.  Just leave pure Whites alone.  TY.



No you don't get that one.  You don't want to compare racial violence since this nation was "founded" and you d not want to compare crime rates. I will associate with whites when I desire.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Oct 13, 2017)

Not this White


----------



## Jackson (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Assuming these are the questions the author of "White Fragility" a person should ask to determine if they have this negative condition, I think the coined term could be designated to whites OR blacks.

People in a crisis state of living are a sub group of all the people in this nation.  They have a much harder life than other sub groups.  The family unit is disintegrated in the majority of homes.  Drugs, guns and alcohol is a problem more in these locals than the middle America.  We aren't talking about the blacks, we are talking about cultures.  *That* should be our focus.  No one can change their color.  If we thought more about staying in school, strengthening the family unit, getting jobs.  It will take decades to change these trends, much longer if everyone claims to be the victim and point to history (something they cannot change) to explain their behaviors.

The coined term is a demonstration of claiming to be a victim.  Black Lives Matter (Not everyone, mind you, but just BLM.

I say it is that poorer people have fewer role models or adequate parenting skills in the family. 

Sure there are more blacks in these conditions but it is not just blacks. 

When it comes to being shot running from the police...color doesn't make them run, it's generally the drugs or guns that the police will find.

That is not to say there aren't trigger happy police or racist police.  And it may be surprising to me if we could prove that are a large number.  Could there be a black officer looking to shoot a white?  Can't say there aren't any but I would think few.

I did not live in a poor home.  But did live in a very dysfunctional home. But I believe in the adage, "It may be my parents fault I am the way I am.  But it is my fault if I stay that way."

Teen suicides are becoming a more serious problem each day.  And that is colorblind.

Now we have "White Fragility".  Amusing.  We can find more ways to separate us, instead of looking at how we can help the situation and accept one another as best we know we can.  Be there for others but don't look at the color first.  Look at what we can do to join together.  I rambled.  I'm sorry.  Let's just find what we can agree on and work from there.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 13, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is that Black Lives Matter is that it is exclusionary and "All Lives Matter" is inclusionary.
> ...


No, I would be very happy and join your parades if the signs said Black Lives Matter, too!"  That is exactly what I said earlier!


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 13, 2017)

Jackson said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



tl;dr


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 , no one is stopping you from becoming a negro.  Go ahead.  Just leave pure Whites alone.  TY.
> ...


Whites prefer to discuss current events in order to correct current problems rather than dwell on the long gone past.

Blacks? Not so much.


----------



## Slyhunter (Oct 13, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > BulletProof said:
> ...


So if your rich, sue poor people into bankruptcy. Poor people will never be able to sue anybody. and the Rich will always win.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...



We since we are discussing current events so much for your comment.

*So here’s the challenge, racism deniers. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*


----------



## BulletProof (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> *So here’s the challenge, racism deniers. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed.*



Prove that libtards are smarter than monkeys.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


*Current *events?



> You don't want to compare racial violence *since this nation was "founded"*





> Do you really want to compare violence by race *since the start of America*?


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Yep. History includes right now. And when we talk about racial violence whites really need to understand just how much they need to shut up about it.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The founding of America is not a current event, moron! Why? Because those people are long gone and couldn't be violent if they wanted to!

Too bad they didn't teach you those basics when they gave you the master's degree you were bragging about. I guess they were just giving them out to negroes to pad their political correctness statistics.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 13, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



You want to talk about current events?

*So here’s the challenge, racism deniers. Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*

Because racism by whites is not a thing of the past.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 13, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I already answered your question, idiot! I guess they didn't teach you to read when you got your master's degree.



bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

bgrouse said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



You got a problem with my educational attainment?


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


"Attain" suggests working for something. Obviously they gave it to you for some other reason.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> bgrouse said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...







You seem to have an unhealthy insecurity about this,


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bgrouse said:
> ...



Nah, but you have the inability  to read everything written.


----------



## Taz (Oct 14, 2017)

Black lives don't even seem to matter much to black men, otherwise they'd stick around and raise their own children.


----------



## BulletProof (Oct 14, 2017)

Taz said:


> Black lives don't even seem to matter much to black men, otherwise they'd stick around and raise their own children.



Black men have little idea who their children are.  And, they have children by multiple women and black women have children by multiple dads, so sticking around still means abandoning some of their children and raising other men's children.  Besides, the government financially punishes poor who do the "right thing" by their children.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Taz said:


> Black lives don't even seem to matter much to black men, otherwise they'd stick around and raise their own children.



But we do. How about you white men? I've "known" many a white divorcee whose white children never see their father.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

BulletProof said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Black lives don't even seem to matter much to black men, otherwise they'd stick around and raise their own children.
> ...



Really? How about you white men? I've "known" many a white divorcee whose white children never see their father.


----------



## Taz (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > Black lives don't even seem to matter much to black men, otherwise they'd stick around and raise their own children.
> ...


Sure white guys do that as well, but nowhere near on the scale of the black community.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Well actually Whites do it more. WTF did you know about the black community here in America? If you lived here you are white and you wouldn't know.  You live in Canada and are white so you damn sure don't know.


----------



## Taz (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It wouldn't matter where I live, I'd still know more than a black man about his own community. You're proving that you can't face up to black problems in the community, that were created by your own.


----------



## IM2 (Oct 14, 2017)

Taz said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Taz said:
> ...



Actually I have faced them.  I have helped reduce them and I know the root cause of them. You don't. Your last sentences shows just how much you don't know,


----------



## Taz (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The black communities are , in general, a mess. And here' you are blaming whitey. Like, clean up your own hoods and stopped playing the blame game, otherwise you'll never move past that and prosper as a community.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Uhuh! Clearly your master's degree allowed you to determine that the founding of America is a current event in 2017.


----------



## bgrouse (Oct 14, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Here you go:






http://educationnext.org/files/ednext_XV_2_mclanahan_fig01.jpg


----------

